# النقاب ( ملف شائك حصرى لمنتدى الكنيسه ) !!!



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2009)

* ( النقاب ) هل هو مظهر دينى متشدد دخيل على مجتماعتنا أم ظاهره اجتماعيه خطيره تستحق الدراسه والبحث أم أنه أزمه تواجه الامن لتسببه فى ظهور ما يسمى  بالجريمه الكامله خلال الفتره الاخيره .
سنفتح ملف شائك وسنتناول هذه الظاهره من عدة جوانب وأهم ما سنتعرض له فى هذا الملف هو استخدام النقاب فى ظهور العديد من الجرائم المختلفه والتى بطبيعة الحال يكون من الصعب اكتشاف مقترفها لاستخدام النقاب كساتر شرعى يتخفى وراءه لص أو سفاح أو حتى ارهابى ..  سنستعرض معكم اراء بعض شيوخ المسلمين المعارضين للنقاب وا للذين يستنكرون شرعيته من الناحيه الدينيه . 
*
*هذا الملف سيشارك فى أعداده Scofield وسيظل مغلق لحين الانتهاء منه ومن يرغب فى المشاركه عليه مراسلتى *


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*
جرائم النقاب لا حصر لها من هذا الموضوع سنقدم لكم بعض الامثلة و الجرائم التى حدثت بمساعدة النقاب
 جرائم يستخدم فيها النقاب: القبض علي لص منقب يرتدي حذاء رجاليا بعربة السيدات في مترو انفاق القاهرة
يبدو ان الجدل الدائر حالياً بسبب النقاب لن ينتهي بعدما تعددت الجرائم التي ترتكب عن طريق ارتدائه للتخفي عن أعين رجال الشرطة والتنقل بحرية دون مضايقة من أحد. ففي حلقة جديدة من مسلسل الجرائم التي يستخدم فيها النقاب ألقي القبض مؤخراً علي لص لجأ إلي ارتداء هذا الزي واعتاد القيام بجرائم السرقة داخل العربة المخصصة للسيدات بمترو الانفاق والتي يحظر علي الرجال الدخول إليها.
وقادت الصدفة رجال المباحث إلي القبض علي اللص المنقب داخل إحدي محطات المترو بعد انتهائه من إحدي عملياته الخاصة، بعد ان داهمت إحدي الحملات الأمنية محطة المترو وبالمصادفة شوهد اللص الذي كان يرتدي حذاء رجالياً فتعقبه رجال الشرطة وبسؤاله عن هويته ارتبك ولم يرد فقام احد الأمناء بنزع النقاب عن وجهه ليفاجأ الجميع بانه رجل واتضح بعد ذلك انه مسجل بتهمة سرقات وتولت النيابة التحقيق

*


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*
ولن يكون هذا الحادث الأخير من نوعه الذي يستخدم فيه النقاب حيث يتمكن العديد من اللصوص والمجرمين من التخفي عن اعين الشرطة مستخدمين هذا الزي الخاص بالنساء اللاتي يتمتعن بحصانة خاصة في الوطن العربي من المحيط إلي الخليج، وليس من المعقول أن يتم إيقاف كل سيدة للتأكد من هويتها وإلا لوقعت العديد من الأزمات التي يصعب حلها مع المنقبات وازواجهن!
ولكن تبدو المخاوف اكبر في حالة التخطيط لارتكاب جرائم كبري وتحديداً القيام بعمليات تفجيرات أو ما شابه وما يؤكـــــد هذه المخاوف الأنـــباء التي ترددت عن استخدام منفذي العمليات الإرهابية في المملكة العربية السعودية لهذه الحيلة للهروب من قبضة الشرطة، وهو ما زاد من صعوبة الإيقاع بهم مستغلين الحصانة الخاصة الممنوحة للنساء مما اوقع سلطات الأمن السعودية في حرج بالغ لمواجهة هؤلاء المتطرفين المنقبين!
ومن الصعوبة أن يطالب أحد بمنع ارتداء النقاب في الدول العربية والإسلامية فستقوم حرب لا نهاية لها بين انصار النقاب وأنصار الحجاب فقط وهي معادلة معقدة تحتاج لتدخل علماء الدين لوضع حد لسوء استخدام هذا الزي الإسلامي الذي يخفي ملامح مرتديه بطريقة تجعل من الصعب التعرف علي هويته وما إذا كان رجلاً أو امرأة، وليس في كل مرة يخطئ المجرم ويرتدي حذاءه الرجالي حيث سيكون أكثر حرصاً ووعياً في المرة القادمة ويرتدي حذاء حريمياً وربما يرتدي حذاء ذا كعب عال ويختال في مشيته حتي يثبت للجميع انه امرأة وكاملة الأنوثة ايضاً لكنها ترتدي النقاب

*


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*
وفي عمان دفع شاب اردني متهور في مدينة عمان العاصمة ثمنا غاليا جراء مغامرة غير محسوبة حيث يخضع حاليا لتحقيق قاس بعد ان القي القبض عليه وهو يرتدي زيا نسائيا في احد ازقة مخيم البقعة للاجئين، ولم يكن في ذهن الشاب الذي وضع خمارا وارتدي جلبابا اسلاميا وزين وجهه بالمساحيق القيام باي فعل جرمي او جنائي انما خطط للاطلاع علي المخيم رغم انه يسكن عمان بعد ان ابلغ اصدقاءه بانه يستطيع التجول بعد التخفي بزي نسائي قائلا بانه يريد ان يعرف ما الذي يحصل مع امراة شابة ومتحجبة تتجول في ازقة المخيمات.

والدافع الاساسي كان الفضول والقيام بمغامرة غريبة لكن سوء حظ المغامر قاده الي التوقيف والتحقيق حيث تدقق الشرطة بروايته بسبب اجواء الرعب التي يعيشها المخيم منذ اسبوعين بعد ان تمكنت امراة متحجبة من سرقة طفل صغير من احدي العيادات الصحية، حيث اعتقد بعض المواطنين بان الشاب هو المراة نفسها التي سرقت الطفل وتم ابلاغ الشرطة لالقاء القبض عليه قبل ان تتضح الحقائق.

واكدت مصادر الشرطة بان الافادة الاولية للشاب تؤشر علي عدم وجود علاقة بينه وبين حادثة خطف الطفل الا ان الشرطة لا تصدق تماما هذه الرواية وتخضعها للفحص والتدقيق.

*


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*نقلا عن موقع صوت الوطن *http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/content-9265.html


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*
جرائم الأسبوع الاخيرمن رمضان في القاهرة : يرتدي النقاب ليقابل حبيبته فيطارده أشقاؤها
*
*
وفي محافظة الجيزة فوجئ ضباط وجنود شرطة القسم بشاب يرتدي النقاب ويقتحم القسم وهو يصرخ الحقوني الحقوني .. وقبل أن يبدأوا في سؤاله فوجئوا بثلاثة شباب يقتحمون القسم وهم يصيحون.. هو فين.. هو فين.. وما أن رآهم الشاب حتي عاد لصراخه.. الحقوني.

وبدأت الشرطة في سؤال الأربعة وانكشفت الحقيقة، فالشاب يحب شقيقتهم وفشل الاثنان في تدبير أي لقاء في أي مكان بينهما، فاقترح الحبيب علي محبوبته أن يتخفي في زي فتاة منقبة ويأتي لزيارتها باعتبارها صديقة لها واشتري بالفعل نقابا وارتداه وتوجه إلي منزلها واستقبلته أسرتها وحدث أن دخل عليهما احد أشقائها وتوجه للسلام عليها وقام الحبيب ليسلم عليه إلا أن طرف النقاب شبك في رجل الكرسي فسقط علي وجهه فجأة وفوجئ شقيق الفتاة وصرخ من الصدمة.. إيه ده؟ فأسرع الحبيب بالجري وجري وراءه شقيق محبوبته وهو يصرخ مستنجدا بشقيقيه الآخرين، فأسرعا بدورهما بالجري وراءه ولم يجد الحبيب مكانا غير قسم الشرطة ليحتمي به ويفلت من مصيره إذ لحق به الثلاثة.
*


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*يرتدى النقاب ليؤدى اختبار المرور بدل منها مقابل 700 جنيه
*
*
لاحظ الضابط الشاب أن السيدة المنتقبة التى تؤدى اختبار القيادة مرتبكة بعض الشىء.. طلب منها أن تخلع النقاب.. وتبين أنه شاب اسمه «محمد» جاء يؤدى اختبار القيادة بدلاً من «عزة» والمقابل 700 جنيه. والآن هذه الحادثة ليست الوحيدة هناك عشرات الحوادث غيرها: شذوذ وقتل وخيانة زوجية، وكله باسم النقاب.. هذا الكم من الحوادث يدعونا للتفكير فى مسألة النقاب مرة أخرى.. فتحت النقاب قد توجد جريمة!

أكثر من جريمة لوقائع وأحداث كان النقاب فيها هو البطل والفاعل الرئيسى واستغل لممارسة أفعال منافية للآداب وخارجة على نظام الأمن العام تحت ستار الدين واستغلال فوبيا الورع الدينى والهلع أو المساس بالدين وكأن المعيار الوحيد للحكم على تدين وإيمان المرأة مجرد قماشة سوداء اللون. الواقعة الأحدث أثناء اختبارات قيادة السيارات بوحدة مرور السلام عندما نادى رئيس لجنة الاختبار على إحدى المتقدمات وتدعى عزة حلمى - 30 عاما - مدرسة بإحدى المدارس الابتدائية بعين شمس، وتقدمت امرأة ترتدى النقاب لمحها رئيس مباحث المرور فى حالة ارتباك فارتاب فى أمرها واستوقفها قبل أن تجلس إلى مقعد سيارتها لأداء الاختبار، وعندما تحدثت شك أعضاء اللجنة فى أمرها فتم استدعاء إحدى الموظفات بوحدة المرور للكشف عن وجهها ليفاجأ الجميع أنها رجل بالفعل ويدعى «محمد صابر سليمان خليفة» - 30 سنة - يعمل محصلا للتذاكر بالحديقة الدولية ويقيم بعين شمس وسبق اتهامه فى إحدى القضايا. حسب أقواله فى محضر الشرطة أنه كان يمر بضائقة مالية وأنه تعرف على المدرسة التى تقطن بذات القرية - «أولاد صقر» بالشرقية - وتقيم الآن بعين شمس، وأخبرته بأنها ترغب فى استخراج رخصة قيادة واتفق معها على دخول الاختبار بدلا منها ووعدته بأن تعطيه مبلغ 700 جنيه بعد استلامها رخصة القيادة. 

*


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*
وكما صرح مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة لـ«روزاليوسف» فإن القاهرة شهدت مؤخرا عدة جرائم تتراوح بين التحرش الجنسى والسرقة ارتكبت بواسطة التخفى تحت النقاب، بل كان النقاب أداة مشتركة فيها، حيث قام أحد الأشخاص بالتنكر فى زى سيدة منتقبة حتى لايتعرف عليه أحد، وهو يدل أحد اللصوص المحترفين الذى استأجره بهدف شركته وليدله على مقر عمله للاستيلاء على مبلغ مالى ليصعد الأخير ويقوم بالمهام الموكلة إليه، ولكن مباحث القاهرة تمكنت من ضبط المتهمين
*


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*منطقة الزيتون شهدت جريمة بشعة ارتكبتها ربة منزل تخفت فى النقاب وتربصت لزوجة شقيق زوجها التى تعمل مدرسة بحضانة أثناء خروجها وطفلها من عملها، وألقت عليهما كمية من ماء النار لتشوههما بالكامل انتقاما من المجنى عليها وطفلها لوجود خلافات أسرية بينهما. وكما جاء بمحضر المباحث بأن القسم تلقى إشارة من مستشفى المطرية باستقباله «يسرية سعيد عبدالمحسن - 33 سنة - مدرسة بحضانة ملحقة بأحد المساجد بعزبة مرسى خليل بالأميرية مصابة بحروق بالوجه والذراعين والقدمين، وتعرضت العينان لحروق بالقرنية مما هدد بصرها بالضياع، وإصابة نجلها الصغير «عمرو عبدالله رمضان» «4 سنوات» بحروق بالعين اليسرى والذراعين والصدر فى حالة سيئة، وكشفت التحريات أن وراء الحادث سيدة تدعى «جيهان أمين» - 35 سنة - زوجة شقيق زوج المجنى عليها ويقيمان فى نفس العقار، وهناك خلافات مستمرة بينهما، واعترفت المتهمة بعد القبض عليها بالواقعة انتقاما من المجنى عليها.*


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*كذلك كشفت مباحث القاهرة عن شخصية السيدة المنتقبة التى تسرق سائقى سيارات بالإكراه بمنطقة مصر القديمة بعد تهديدهم بالمطواه تبين أن السيدة تدعى «رابحة كامل» 32 سنة، ومسجلة خطر سرقات، وأنها انتحلت اسما وهميا عند القبض عليها وقررت أنها لجأت للسرقة بالإكراه مستخدمة النقاب فى جرائمها حتى توفر مبالغ مالية تعينها على اصطحاب مأكولات وسجائر فى زيارتها لزوجها المسجون بسجن وادى النطرون فى قضية سرقة كابلات كهربائية، وكانت قد استوقفت قائد سيارة ملاكى وطلبت منه توصيلها فى طريقه وقبل الكمين فوجئ بها تخرج مطواة من حقيبتها وتضعها على رقبته واستولت منه على 100 جنيه وتليفون محمول فصرخ واستغاث بأفراد الكمين وتمكنوا من القبض عليها. *


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*وأخرى توفيت مولودتها ولم تخبر زوجها، وعندما اتصل بها من الكويت حيث يعمل وجدت نفسها فى حيرة فقامت بخطف طفلة عمرها 8 أشهر من أمها لتقدمها لزوجها العائد على أنها ابنته بالفعل! 

تفاصيل الجريمة بدأت عندما تلقى اللواء أحمد الشيخ - مدير أمن الإسكندرية - بلاغا من على محمد مصطفى عطية - 40 عاما - صاحب محل لعب أطفال يتهم سيدة منتقبة لايعرفها بالاعتداء على زوجته فتحية رمضان بآلة حادة مما أدى إلى إصابتها فى بطنها واختطاف طفلته التى تبلغ 8 أشهر بمنطقة الدخيلة وتوصلت جهود المباحث إلى قيام سيدة منتقبة وتدعى «صفاء محمد ياسين» - 23 سنة - ربة منزل تقطن بمنطقة الدخيلة ويقيم زوجها بإحدى الدول العربية، بأنها أنجبت طفلة توفيت عقب ولادتها مباشرة وأضافت التحريات بأنها لم تخبر زوجها الذى أصر على العودة إلى البلاد لرؤية طفلتها فارتكبت تلك الجريمة رغبة فى الحصول على طفلة بعدما تعرفت على سيدة تقيم بالعامرية ولديها طفلة فى نفس العمر تقريبا! *


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*كذلك لجأ صاحب محل ملابس ببولاق الدكرور إلى حيلة ليتمكن من قضاء الليل مع صديقته المسافر زوجها إلى الخارج.. ارتدى ملابس المنتقبات وبدأ فى التردد على شقتها بمنطقة كرداسة حتى لاحظ جارها طبيب الأسنان الذى نقل شكوكه للجيران، وعند خروج المنتقبة استوقفوها فاكتشفوا خشونة صوتها وارتداءها حذاء رجاليا فضربوه علقة ساخنة وسلموا مجدى رفعت - 42 سنة - «حلاق» إلى المقدم «محمد حامد» - رئيس مباحث كرداسة - وأحيل إلى النيابة للتحقيق معه. لم تكن تلك الحوادث فقط تخص استغلال النقاب فسبقتها جرائم أخرى عديدة لشخصيات شهيرة عندما تخفت الفنانة «وفاء مكى» وقبلها «هياتم» عن أعين المباحث ما يقرب من عشرين يوما، والسبب أنهما كانتا ترتديان دائما النقاب فى تنقلاتهما للاختفاء عن أعين رجال تنفيذ الأحكام بعد صدور أحكام بالحبس ضد هياتم فى قضية تزوير و«وفاء مكى» بعد تعذيب خادمتها حتى ألقى القبض على كلتيهما! *


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*وسبق أن تمكنت مباحث بورفؤاد من ضبط سيدة منتقبة قامت بتخدير سيدات بعد تقديمها عصيرا لهن به مادة مخدرة وسرقة مشغولاتهن الذهبية، وضبطت أثناء قيامها ببيع المسروقات داخل محل مجوهرات، فأحيلت للنيابة وأمرت بحبسها على ذمة التحقيقات. كما ألقت مباحث مركز «كوم حمادة» القبض على شاب متنكر فى زى المنتقبات ويضع ثمار البطاطس فى صدره لإثبات أنوثته، وأثناء قيام الرائد «وجدى الصيرفى» - رئيس مباحث مركز كوم حمادة - بمأمورية أمنية شاهد سيدة منتقبة تقف بطريقة مثيرة ولافتة للأنظار تم اصطحابها إلى مركز الشرطة، وأثناء تحرير المحضر فوجئ رجال المباحث عند طلبهم منها الكشف عن وجهها حتى يتم التأكد من شخصيتها أن المنتقبة ما هى إلا شاب يبلغ من العمر 25 عاما واسمه «أحمد متولى حمدان»، وأنه ارتدى زى منتقبة ووضع ثمار البطاطس فى صدره حتى يظهر بمظهر النساء. كما كشفت التحريات أن المقبوض عليه من قرية «كفر مجاهد» - مركز كوم حمادة - وأنه مصاب بالشذوذ الجنسى، وأنه اعتاد ارتداء ملابس النساء، خاصة المنتقبات، والوقوف بأحد مداخل المدينة لاصطياد سائقى السيارات والتوك توك من الشباب المراهق ليمارسوا معه الشذوذ الجنسى: تم تحرير محضر له وتمت إحالته إلى النيابة للتحقيق*


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*تتعدد جرائم استغلال النقاب بين التحرش الجنسى والتسول والسرقة، حيث تمكنت مباحث قسم شرطة قصر النيل من القبض على سيدة فى العقد الرابع من العمر تستغل النقاب فى التسول وسرقة أشياء وإخفائها تحت ملابسها على اعتبار أنها لن تتعرض للتفتيش، حيث تشكك فيها صاحب أحد محال الملابس حين لاحظ ارتباكها وهى تخفى شيئا فأمر الفتيات العاملات عنده بتفتيشها على الفور، واكتشف سرقتها لثلاثة قمصان نوم حريمى وعلم منها أنها كانت تنوى بيعها بعدما اتخذت من السرقة والتسول مهنة لها، وتم اقتيادها إلى قسم الشرطة، واعترفت هناك بالواقعة وأحيلت إلى النيابة لاتهامها بالسرقة! *


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*حادثة مثيرة جرت أحداثها فى إحدى الحدائق بحلوان المزدحمة وتصادف وجود رجال المباحث بها من الإدارة العامة لمكافحة النشل الذين لفت انتباههم إحدى السيدات المنتقبات وساورتهم الشكوك تجاهها عندما شاهدوها تتعمد الاحتكاك بالسيدات والفتيات فاعتقدوا فى بداية الأمر أنها رجل يتنكر فى زى منتقبة يتحرش جنسيا بهن فقاموا بتتبع خطواته وكانت المفاجأة أن هذا الشخص لا يحتك إلا بالفتيات أو السيدات اللاتى يحملن حقائب يد، وعندئذ أدركوا أنه لص واتجهوا نحوه ولكن بمجرد أن رأتهم السيدة المنتقبة حاولت الهرب وتطورت الأحداث عندما شاهد عدد من الشباب رجال المباحث يطاردون سيدة ودون علم بأنهم رجال شرطة أسرعوا وراءهم معتقدين أنهم يريدون ضرب السيدة المنتقبة أو اختطافها، ولكن رجال الشرطة كانوا أسرع فى اللحاق بالسيدة ونزعه النقاب عنها وفوجئ الجميع بأنها رجل له شارب كثيف ففوجئ الشباب والرواد الذين تجمعوا يشاهدون ما يحدث وحاولوا الفتك به لولا أن أنقذه رجال المباحث وحرروا ضده المحضر رقم 8161 إدارى حلوان. *


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*وقبل عام فوجئ ضباط وأمناء مركز شرطة الجيزة بشاب يرتدى النقاب ويقتحم القسم وهو يصرخ وقبل أن يبدأ رجال المباحث فى استجوابه فوجئوا بثلاثة شبان يقتحمون القسم ويبحثون عن هذا الشاب، ويدعى «حسن سليمان» - 27 عاما - الذى بمجرد أن رآهم عاد لصراخه مستنجدا برجال المباحث، وبالفعل بدأوا استجواب الأربعة، وانكشفت الحقيقة، فالشاب كانت تربطه علاقة عاطفية بشقيقتهم وحاول مرارا أن يلتقى بها بمفردها فى أى مكان وعندما فشل اقترح عليها أن يتنكر فى زى امرأة منتقبة ويقوم بزيارتها، وكأنه صديقة لها، وبالفعل اشترى نقابا وارتداه وتوجه إلى منزلها واستقبلته الأسرة، ولكن الرياح لاتأتى دائما بما تشتهى السفن، فقد دخل أحد الأشقاء وتوجه للسلام على صديقة شقيقته، وقام الشاب المتنكر أو الصديقة المزيفة ليسلم عليه، ولكن طرف النقاب تعلق فى رجل الكرسى فسقط على وجهه فجأة وفوجئ شقيق الفتاة بأنه رجل وصرخ من الصدمة فهرع الشاب يجرى وجرى وراءه شقيق عشيقته وهو يصرخ مستنجدا بشقيقيه الآخرين فأسرعا بدورهما بالجرى وراءه، ولم يجد الشاب مكانا غير قسم الشرطة ليلجأ إليه! *


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*
حتى لتسهيل فرصة التحرش الجنسى يلجأ الشباب إلى النقاب، ومنها الواقعة التى كانت بدايتها بلاغا تقدمت به إحدى السيدات منذ عدة شهور إلى قسم شرطة شبرا الخيمة بأنها لاحظت أثناء تواجدها بأحد المراحيض العامة للسيدات سيدة ترتدى النقاب ويبدو عليها الارتباك الشديد وتقف تحملق فى كل سيدة تدخل فارتاب الجميع فى أمرها، وعندما تحدثت معها أحداهن لاحظت خشونة صوتها ففزعت السيدة وصرخت وتجمعت السيدات حول المنتقبة واكتشفن أنه رجل فتم إبلاغ الشرطة وتحرر محضرا ضد شوقى إبراهيم - 37 سنة - عاطل، وأعترف بأنه تعمد الدخول إلى المراخيص الخاصة بالنساء فى بعض المحال والمطاعم لاكتشاف مفاتن أجسادهن! اللواء «مجدى البسيونى» - مساعد وزير الداخلية لأمن أسيوط سابقا - يعلق على ظاهرة جرائم المنتقبات أو استغلال النقاب فى الجريمة قائلا: بداية أتساءل عن مدى شرعية النقاب والتى أظنها غير موجودة بدليل أن فى الحج والعمرة تظهر النساء وجوههن حتى المنتقبات يخلعن النقاب، وأتصوره أصبح وسيلة خطر على الأمن العام وسلامة المجتمع، وخصوصا أن هناك قاعدة أساسية فى الدين وهى «لاضرر ولاضرار»، خاصة أن أكبر الحوادث الإرهابية وعمليات التفجيرات أو السرقات الكبرى ترتكب فى معظم الأحيان بالتخفى خلف نقاب بعد أن نجحوا فى تصدير صورة زائفة عن شرعيته. وأضاف: إذا كانت الصحف قد تناولت ذلك الشاب الذى أغرته سيدة بمبلغ مالى ليدخل اختبار رخصة القيادة بدلا منها، فالمسألة هنا تعتبر هينة وبسيطة وفى المقابل هناك جرائم كبرى ووقائع مخلة بالآداب العامة وتمس أمن الدولة ويستخدم فيها النقاب كأداة للتنكر والتخفى. 

*


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*
يتذكر اللواء «مجدى البسيونى» وقائع عاصرها وقت أن كان فى الخدمة قائلا: أتذكر جرائم كانت تتعلق بالشرف والأعراض وأبطالها كانوا رجالا يرتدون زى المنتقبات لإخفاء هويتهم من أجل مقابلة العشيقات أو التحرش الجنسى، ومنذ عام ارتكبت واقعة مخلة بالآداب العامة بالحديقة الدولية حيث كانت فتاة منتقبة وانفرد بها أحد الشبان وارتكبا الفحشاء داخل الحديقة. ويتساءل اللواء مجدى البسيونى: لماذا يلجأ محترفو الإجرام والعصابات الخطيرة إلى ارتداء قناع أسود اللون لاتظهر منه سوى أعينهم، أليس النقاب يشبه هذا القناع الذى يستخدم فى السرقة وارتكاب الجرائم؟! ويشدد البسيونى قائلا: أنا ضد كل ما من شأنه الإضرار بالمجتمع والنقاب يشكل خطرا على المجتمع رغم أنه لايعتبر فريضة فى الإسلام، وعلينا أن نوازن بين الدين وسلامة المجتمع، والإسلام حرم الجرائم قبل القوانين الوضعية، فإذا كان النقاب أصبح يستخدم كوسيلة لارتكاب الجريمة فلماذا نتمسك به، خاصة أن النقاب أصبح شعارا لضعاف النفوس والمدعين! 

*


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*لصة خطيرة وقاطعة طريق تتخفى وراء النقاب وتسرق قائدى السيارات على الطريق السريع، والمفاجأة التى يندهش لها الجميع أنها رجل وليست امرأة، هكذا كان النقاب آخر حيلة لجأ إليها هذا اللص الخطير لكى يهرب من رجال المباحث بعدما اشتهر بنشاطه الإجرامى - السرقة - ففكر أن يتحول إلى امرأة حتى يتمكن من استمالة قائدى السيارات له، لأن الرجال يتعاطفون مع النساء وخاصة المنتقبات! فى البداية قام بشراء ملابس نسائية كاملة وارتدى عباءة ووضع على رأسه النقاب حتى يتنكر واستقل إحدى السيارات حتى وصل إلى الطريق الصحراوى، وكما جاء فى اعتراف المتهم حسن معاطى - 31 عاما، عاطل - أمام قسم شرطة النوبارية بأنه اختار مكانا بعيدا عن أعين الناس، والتفت يمينا ويسارا يبحث عن أى شخص، ثم أخذ يشير بيده لقائدى السيارات، وبمجرد أن توقفت إحداها وفتح له باب السيارة طلب منه توصيله فى طريقه إلى القاهرة، كل ذلك والسائق يتخيل أنه سيدة، وفى منتصف الطريق فوجئ الضحية بأن السيدة المنتقبة التى كانت تستغيث به تشهر شيئا فى وجهه وتهدده بأن يترك لها هاتفه المحمول، وكل ما بحوزته من متعلقات أو أموال، وبعد أن سلمها كل شىء طلبت منه التوقف، وكما يفعل كل مرة نزل من السيارة وتوارى فى الزراعات، ولم يكن فى خاطره أن يتوجه الضحية إلى قسم شرطة النوبارية ويقدم بلاغا للرائد محمد صلاح رئيس المباحث وذكر له أنه حمادة فرج - 24 عاما، سائق ومقيم بمركز ناصر ببنى سويف - وأنه أثناء قيادته لسيارته النقل بالطريق الصحراوى وعند الكيلو 128 فوجئ بسيدة تطلب منه توصيلها إلى القاهرة، وأثناء الحديث معها فوجئ بها تشهر سلاحا وتستولى على مبلغ مالى منه 270 جنيها، وكذلك هاتفه المحمول بالإكراه وتحت تهديد السلاح، وعلى الفور انتقل رجال المباحث، وقاموا بتفتيش الزراعات والعثور على سيدة منتقبة تعرف عليها السائق، وكانت المفاجأة أن يكتشف رجال المباحث أنها رجل وسبق اتهامه فى أربع قضايا سرقة وضرب وسلاح وآخرها القضية رقم 10176 جنح أبوالمطامير، فأحيل إلى النيابة التى أمرت بحبسه. *


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*خيانة الأمانة 
هربا من الديون وقعت تلك الحادثة التى يسردها محضر رقم 3517 دائرة قسم مصر القديمة، الدائرة التى يقطن بها ياسر فهمى - 34 سنة، أعمال حرة - عندما فوجئ بعدد من الرجال يتجمعون أمام باب منزله، وأدرك أنهم من الدائنين له، وعجز عن تسديد ديونه لهم، وتأكد أنهم اتفقوا عليه وقرروا ألا يفلت من أياديهم بضبطه وضربه انتقاما منه، وفجأة طاردته الهواجس بأنهم سيقتحمون باب شقته وواتته فكرة للهروب بأن يرتدى نقاب زوجته ويغادر الشقة، وبالفعل استطاع أن يشق طريقه وسط طابور الدائنين، لكنه لم يبتعد سوى قليل حتى كشفه أحدهم ونادى عليه، وعندما التفت جرى وراءه واستطاعوا جميعا اللحاق به وتم اقتياده إلى قسم الشرطة! *


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2009)

*عن موقع http://www.barasy.com/index.php?name=News&op=printpage&sid=1166*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2009)

*ضبط مزارع يرتدي النقاب للأخذ بالثأر بالعياط 
   1/25/2009 4:51:00 pm*
*خاص - مصراوي -* *تمكنت مباحث أكتوبر من إحباط محاوله لقتل تاجر بالعياط بعد أن اشتبه رجال الشرطة في سيدة منتقبة تجلس على مسافة قريبة من أحد البنوك.

عندما أقترب منها رجال المباحث حاولوا معرفة اسمها لكنها لم تتفوه بكلمة فتم رفع النقاب عن وجهها ففوجي رئيس المباحث بأن المنتقبة رجل بشارب كبير.

وتبين أنه مزارع وتوجد بينه وبين عائلة أخرى جرائم ثأر وأنه استعان بثلاثه أشخاص أخرين من أقاربه ونصبوا كيمن لغريمهم الذي يريدون أخذ الثأر منه بعد أن علموا بأنه في طريقة إلى البنك لصرف بعض النقود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2009)

*يرتدي النقاب ويخدر طالبة للاعتداء عليها 

المنصورة - وسام برهام *
*اقتحم رجل يرتدي نقابا منزل طالبة تبلغ من العمر 17 عاما.. وقام بتخديرها والاعتداء عليها جنسيا.. داخل مدينة المنصورة..تلقي البلاغ اللواء عبدالحميد الشناوي مساعد الوزير لأمن الدقهلية من الفتاة المجني عليها..بسؤال الفتاة عن الواقعة.. أقرت بأنها تسكن بمنطقة "كفر بدماص" بمدينة المنصورة.. وفي يوم الواقعة فوجئت برجل يرتدي نقابا يقتحم منزلها وهي بمفردها.. وقام "برش" مادة علي أنفها حتي فقدت الوعي.. وما ان استعادت وعيها فوجئت بتجريدها من ملابسها والاعتداء عليها جنسيا.. وفرار الرجل المنتقب دون أن تتعرف علي شخصيته..أقرت الطالبة انها تربطها علاقة عاطفية مع نجل عمتها.. وقد اعتاد مواقعتها مواقعة الأزواج.. وهو يدعي "أشرف. م. ع" 22 سنة نجار موبيليا. 
 نقلا عن الجمهوريه اونلاين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2009)

*أحدث وسيلة لسرقة الشقق بالهرم..
اللص..يرتدي النقاب! 
كتبت انتصار النمر:
*
*كشفت الإدارة العامة لمرور الجيزة الستار عن رجل في زي سيدة منقبة. كان في طريقه لسرقة إحدي الشقق بالهرم. كان رجال المرور المكلفون بتنظيم حركة السيارات والمارة بتقاطع شارعي المريوطية والاهرام قد أبلغوا عن سيدة منقبة استقلت تاكسي رقم 10315 اجرة القاهرة واثناء حديث السائق معها. اكتشف انها رجل يرتدي بنطلوناً أزرق اللون. وحذاء رجاليا.. وعندما استشعر ان السائق يحاول التوقف في الإشارة لكشف حقيقته لرجال المرور. فتح الباب ولاذ بالفرار. حاملا حقيبة بلاستيك بيضاء اللون. 
قام الضابط بتتبع حركته من بعيد. حتي دخل شقة بالعقار رقم 9 شارع سيد عامر.. وتنامي إلي سمعه تحذير لفتيات بالشقة بعدم فتح الباب. 
بمداهمة الشقة تبين انه هرب من الباب الخلفي.. فقام بمطاردته وضبطه. حيث اعترف بأنه لجأ لهذه الحيلة لتضليل رجال المباحث. حيث كان في طريقه الي مشروع جاردينا بالهرم لسرقة احدي الشقق.. وتبين انه مقيم بالشقة التي هرب اليها. وان الفتيات الثلاث بها هن بناته. أحيل المتهم للنيابة فتولت التحقيق. 
*
*نقلا عن الجمهوريه اونلاين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2009)

*أهالى كرداسة يكشفون شابًا يرتدى النقاب يمارس الرذيلة مع عشيقته! ​*



*في أحيان كثيرة يتم استخدام مظاهر الدين لممارسة الخطأ، حقيقة تثبتها لنا محاضر وملفات الشرطة كل فترة.. آخر تلك المحاضر هو ما حدث في منطقة كرداسة بمحافظة الجيزة حيث شك مجموعة من أهالي المنطقة في فتاة منتقبة تتردد بشكل يومي على منزل سيدة متزوجة تعيش بمفردها بسبب سفر زوجها ..

تفاصيل الحادث تعود إلى البلاغ الذي تلقاه مدير الإدارة العامة للمباحث بمحافظة الجيزة بالقاهرة الكبرى بضبط رجل "منتقب" في منطقة كرداسة، تبين لنائب المدير أن الزوجة م. ح. ت 30 سنة تعيش بمفردها بعد سفر زوجها للعمل بالخارج وتعرفت علي شاب يدعي تامر علي إبراهيم "23 سنة" ونشبت بينهما علاقة محرمة واقترحت عليه أن يرتدي زي المنتقبات حتي يتمكن من دخول شقتها دون أن يشك فيه الجيران..

العشيق اعترف بأنه ظل يتردد عليها لفترة طويلة حيث كان يحضر إليها قبل الفجر وينزل في الظهر ولاحظ الجيران تردد المنتقبة بانتظام فشكوا في الأمر وانتظروا حتى نزلت من الشقة فاستوقفوها لسؤالها وحاولت الهروب فأمسكوا بها واكتشفوا أنها شاب..!! اعترف الشاب بممارسة الرذيلة مع الزوجة وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق .​*
*نقلا عن جريدة شباب مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2009)

*تنَّكر فى زى سيدة منتقبة ليطعن طبيبة بمستشفى العريش​
فى واقعة غريبة تنكر رجل فى زى سيدة منتقبة ليتمكن من طعن طبيبة عيون بالسكين بمستشفى العريش العام، وسقطت الطبيبة مغشيًا عليها وغارقة فى دمائها بأحد طوابق مستشفى العريش العام حتى شاهدها بعض الممرضات وهى مطعونة بسكين بجوار القلب وملقاة على أرض سلالم الطابق الرابع بمستشفى العريش العام، وقاموا بنقلها إلى غرفة عمليات المستشفى وأجريت للطبيبة جراحة عاجلة وأنقذتها العناية الإلهية خاصة أن طعنة السكين جاءت بجوار القلب.

تلقى اللواء منتصر شعيب مدير أمن شمال سيناء بلاغًا بقيام رجل يرتدى ويتنكر فى زى نقاب قام بطعن طبيبة عيون بالسكين على سلالم الطابق الرابع بمستشفى العريش العام فى ظروف غامضة.

وقرر مدير أمن شمال سيناء تشكيل فريق بحث جنائى بقيادة العميد على أبوزيد مدير المباحث الجنائية للتعرف على ملابسات وأسباب الحادث.. وبعد أن تماثلت الطبيبة المجنى عليها للشفاء توجه إليها فريق بحث جنائى بقيادة العقيد أشرف محمود وكيل البحث الجنائى، وقاموا باستجواب المجنى عليها واستجواب الشهود والعاملين بالمستشفى.

وقد أكدت الطبيبة المجنى عليها إيمان إبراهيم سماحة 28 سنة من مدينة المنصورة بمحافظة الدقهلية أنها خلال فترة عملها بالمستشفى وفى حوالى الساعة السابعة والنصف مساءً توجهت إلى سكن الطبيبات بالطابق الرابع بالمستشفى وعلى سلالم الطابق الرابع فوجئت الطبيبة بسيدة ترتدى نقابًا تقترب منها وتسألها عن غرف حضانات الأطفال وهى فى حالة ارتباك وتتلفت حولها.

وفوجئت الطبيبة المجنى عليها بأن صوت السيدة المنتقبة صوت رجل ومميز وفجأة أخرج الرجل سكينًا وطعنها فى صدرها ولم تدرى بعدها بشىء وأغشى عليها، أما الشهود من الممرضات فقد أكدن أنهن لم يروا الحادث ولكنهن فوجئن بالطبيبة ملقاة على الأرض وبصدرها سكين وغارقة فى دمائها .

نقلا عن جريدة شباب مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2009)

*يرتدي النقاب.. لدخول شقة الحبيبة​ 

ارتاب أحد رجال الشرطة في احدي السيدات المنقبات.. طريقة السير والطول الفارع يؤكد الشكوك لدي رجل الشرطة.. الذي تتبع السيدة المنقبة لعدة خطوات ليلاحظ أن الحذاء الذي ترتديه هو خاص بالرجال..!
رجل الأمن حاول ايقاف السيدة لسؤالها عن اثبات شخصيتها إلا أن السيدة المنقبة أطلقت ساقيها للريح.. بطريقة تجزم انها ليست امرأة..
المارة ساعدو رجل الشرطة في اللحاق بها.. وكانت المفاجأة.. أن سيدة النقاب ما هي إلارجل.. ويعمل نقاشا.. وسابق اتهامه في عدة قضايا..
النقاش اعترف لرجل الشرطة انه كان في طريقه لزيارة منزل حبيبته التي يرتبط بها بعلاقة آثمة.. وأنه ارتدي النقاب.. حتي لا يرتاب فيه أحد أثناء دخوله المنزل.


نقلا عن اخبار الحوادث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2009)

*السجن ٥ سنوات لسكرتيرة تتنكر في النقاب وتسرق سائقي التاكسي بالتخدير 

    يسري البدري    ٢/ ٦/ ٢٠٠٨ استغلت سكرتيرة في مدرسة خاصة خبرتها السابقة في التمريض، وخدرت سائق تاكسي واستولت منه علي هاتفه المحمول ومبلغ مالي، وارتكبت عدة وقائع مماثلة بعد تنكرها في النقاب. تم ضبطها، وأحيلت إلي مصطفي عبيد مدير نيابة وسط القاهرة الذي أمر بإحالتها محبوسة إلي محكمة جنايات القاهرة التي عاقبتها بالسجن المشدد ٥ سنوات ومصادرة المضبوطات.

كانت أجهزة الأمن قد تلقت بلاغا من أحمد فهمي أحمد شريف «٢٣ سنة» سائق تاكسي، قرر فيه أن سيدة في العقد الرابع ترتدي النقاب، ذهبت معه لأكثر من مكان ودفعت له ضعف أجره وطلبت منه أن يحضر لها في اليوم التالي في المهندسين، وبعد جولة في شوارع القاهرة استقرت به أمام مول تجاري، بحجة أنها ترغب في شراء لعب أطفال لأولادها، وقبل أن تصعد منحته قطعة من الكيك وعصيرا تناولهما السائق وغاب عن الوعي، واكتشف اختفاء جهاز الموبايل ومبلغ ٣٥٠ جنيها وأدلي بمواصفاتها. قامت النيابة بتتبع خط التليفون وتم ضبط المتهمة بعد أن باعت الموبايل الخاص لصاحب محل موبايلات في العمارة التي تقطن بها.

أمر المستشار محمد حلمي قنديل المحامي العام الأول لنيابات وسط القاهرة بإحالتها إلي محكمة الجنايات بتهمة السرقة بالإكراه وحيازة أقراص مخدرة.

نقلا عن جريدة المصرى اليوم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2009)

*عرضنا لكم بعض وليس كل الحوادث التى كان النقاب ساتر شرعى لاخفاء الجانى فلا وصف ولا بصمه تساعد فى الوصول اليه .
ونحب أن نوضح أننا لسنا هنا بصدد انتقاد الحريه الشخصيه لان يرتدى الفرد ما يراه مناسب له ولكن من أبسط مفاهيم الحريه أن لا تتعارض حريتنا هذه مع مصالح الاخرين فعندما يكون هذا النوع من الملبس ضار بأمن الافراد وأمن المجتمعات هنا تكون لنا وقفه  .
النقاب خطر يزدا د شراسه ورأينا سوياً جرائم متنوعه كان النقاب عنوانها .
والان سنبدأ الجزء الثانى من الملف وسنستعرض فيه اراء بعض الصحفيين والكتاب ومثقفين المجتمع ورؤيتهم للنقاب وأيضاً سنورد لكم بعض اراء الشيوخ والفتاوى المختلفه عن النقاب  .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2009)

*النقاب خطر على الأمن وباب للجريمة وليس من الدين فماذا ننتظر لكى نمنعه؟
للكاتب خالد منتصر ​*
*اختيار من أخونا العضو Star Online ربنا يعوضه تعبه ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2009)

*ارتدى النقاب واحصلي على 50 جنيه راتب شهري في المنيا

كتب احمد رضا-جريدة لسان الشعب في إحدى قرى  مركز أبو قرقاص بالمنيا  بدء اصغر  شيخ وهو الشيخ عاشور

 والشيخ عاشور هذا بالكاد دارس للثانوية العامة  وفشل في التعليم  وفجأه وبدون أى مقدمات أصبح من الدعاة وأصبح يخطب خطبة الجمعة  بل وأكثر من ذلك فهو  يعلم النساء والأطفال أمور دينهم وحتى هنا ليس لنا أى اعتراض

  رغم أن هذا الشيخ غير المتعلم لم يبلغ من العمر 22 عام  ورغم أنة من الخطورة أن يتعلم البسطاء أمور دينهم على يد شخص غير مؤهل للتعليم  ولم يدرس الدين أو الفقه أو أى فرع من فروع الدين ولم يتخصص في الحديث أو الخطابة أو أى فرع أخر 

 فأين الرقابة على هؤلاء الخطباء؟

 فهل من حق أى احد أن يصبح معلم للعامة ؟!

  هنا يكمن الخطر عندما نسلم  عقول البسطاء لأنصاف المثقفين  

الأمر الذي لابد أن تقف أمامه الأجهزة الأمنية هو  النقاب في هذه القرية فقد انتشر بصورة كبيرة وهنا أيضا ليس لدينا أى اعتراض فمن حق أى حد أن يفعل ما يشاء  ولكن الخطورة تكمن حسب مصادر أن لكل من ترتدي  النقاب  راتب شهري قدرة 50 جنية  فمن أين  أتى هذا الشاب الصغير بهذه الأموال ؟

وهل وصل الترغيب في النقاب لصرف راتب شهري لمن ترتديه ؟؟*

*نقلا عن جريدة لسان الشعب من أختيار أخونا العضو Star Online*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2009)

*النقاب خطر على الأمن العام​*




*جمال هاشم 
2008 / 1 / 15​*
*كان النقاب ولازال مثار جدل كبير في العالم الإسلامي وخارجه ، خاصة وأنه دخيل على العديد من المجتمعات ، ويحيل على مراحل تاريخية قديمة تجاوزتها الإنسانية منذ قرون ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن النقاب إهانة كبيرة للمرأة ، لأنه يلغي شخصيتها ، ويخفي ملامحها ، ويعرضها ككائن مخيف ، أو خيمة سوداء متحركة تشبه العديد من الخيام الأخرى المشوهة لجمالية الشارع العام . كما أن النقاب إهانة للرجال كذلك ، لأنه يتصورهم كحيوانات مسعورة ومهووسة بوجه المرأة وشعرها وأطرافها وقوامها ....فالمرأة كما يؤكد المتشددون مصدر للفتنة والإثارة ، لهذا وجب إخفاؤها ولفها في قماش أسود .وهي في تصورهم مجلبة للعار وبؤرة للشر ، أما الرجل المسلم "الطاهر" فليس إلا ضحية تسقط في فخ النساء الفاتنات ....إن هذه التصورات المتخلفة التي تعكس استمرارية الفقه البدوي ، تتجاهل التطورات التي حصلت في العالم والتي سمحت للمرأة بأن تنخرط في الحياة العامة وتساهم في بناء مجتمعها بفعالية كما هو حاصل في مجمل الدول الغربية . إن تسييس الدين وظهور الجماعات الإرهابية أعطى للنقاب وظائف جديدة تهدد الأمن العام في الدول الإسلامية والغربية على حد سواء . فنساء الجماعات المتشددة يخفين جميع الممنوعات تحت عباءاتهن ، لنقلها من مكان إلى آخر ، كما أن الإرهابيين أنفسهم يرتدون النقاب للتنقل ،خاصة إذا كانوا ملاحقين ، أو عند محاولتهم تنفيذ عملياتهم الإجرامية . وقد انتبه المجرمون بمختلف أصنافهم إلى أهمية النقاب ودوره في إخفاء معالم الأشخاص ، وفي هذا الصدد أوردت الصحافة عدة وقائع عن منقبات مزعومات كن في الحقيقة متخصصات في نقل المخدرات وتوزيعها دون إثارة انتباه أحد ، إلى أن سقطن في شباك رجال الشرطة بالصدفة . كما تم استغلال النقاب من طرف بعض الفتيات في البلاد > لملاقاة أصدقائهن ، بل منهن من أدخلت خليلها المنقب أمام أعين زوجها ، بدعوى أنه صديقة فغادر الزوج المخدوع المنزل كي لا يحرج > . كماأن توظيف النقاب والحجاب في الغش أثناء الإمتحان أصبح أمرا مألوفا . وقد حصلت عدة طرائف للمنقبات في الدول المتحضرة ،بين من رفضت أن يكشف عنها طبيب رغم مرضها ، حتى لايهيم بـ<<مفاتنها>> ومن رفضت أن تلتقط لها صورا فوتوغرافية ضرورية لبطاقة الهوية وجواز السفر بدعوى أن الصور حرام . لقد أصبح النقاب خطرا على الأمن العام ، لهذالابد من التعامل معه بصرامة وحزم ،ومنعه لأنه لايمت بصلة إلى ما يسمى باللباس الشرعي أو أنواع اللباس الوطني التي تزخر بها بلادنا والمتنوع بتنوع المناطق والأقاليم . إن المغرب بلد مهدد دوما بالإرهاب ، من الداخل والخارج ، والنقاب ليس مجرد لباس عادي ، بل هو وسيلة للتخفي لا ندرك من يرتديها ، رجل أم امرأة ؟ وماذا يحمل تحت عباءته ؟ خاصة وأن الجماعات المتطرفة أصبحت توظف النساء للقيام بعدة عمليات (في العراق وباكستان وأفغانستان وفي فلسطين) وهذا أمر خطير في دولة كدولتنا ، رأس مالها الأساسي هو أمنها .​*
*من أختيار اخونا العضو Star Online*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2009)

*كتاب لوزارة الأوقاف يعتبر النقاب عادة وليس عبادة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2009)

*وقصارى القول أن ستر الوجه والكفين للمرأة المسلمة ليس فرضًا وإنما يدخل في دائرة المباح ؛ فإن سترت وجهها وكفيها فهو جائز ، وإن اكتفت بالحجاب الشرعي دون أن تغطي وجهها وكفيها فقد برئت ذمتها وأدت ما عليها .

نقلا عن دار الافتاء المصريه ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2009)

*زقزوق يدافع عن تصريحات سترو.. ويؤكد أن النقاب «ليس عبادة»
المصرى اليوم​*


----------



## Scofield (18 مارس 2009)

*القاهرة (ا ف ب) - افادت صحيفة "المصري اليوم" ان وزارة الاوقاف المصرية تؤكد في كتاب تستعد لتوزيعه على المساجد ان النقاب ليس فرضا في الاسلام.

ونقلت الصحيفة التي نشرت مقتطفات من كتاب "النقاب عادة وليس عبادة" عن وزير الاوقاف محمد حمدي زقزوق قوله "لن اسمح مطلقا بنشر ثقافة النقاب بين السيدات في مصر".

وكان النقاب دائما موضع جدل بين المذاهب السنية وحتى داخل المذاهب ذاتها والتي تعتبر في معظمها انه ليس فرضا.

الا ان كافة المذاهب تجمع على انه يجب على المراة ان تستر كامل جسدها باستثناء الوجه واليدين.

وذكر الكتاب بقرارات صادرة عن مفتي مصر ورئيس جامعة الازهر تفيد ان النقاب لم يرد ذكره في القرآن ولا الحديث.

وفي مصر كثيرا ما يعتبر ارتداء النقاب دليلا على الانتماء الى التيار السلفي الاسلامي. واعلنت الوزارة انها سنتشر كتبا تعارض السلفية وستوزعها على المساجد.*


----------



## Scofield (18 مارس 2009)

*استمراراً لرفضه الشديد انتشار «النقاب» أصدر الدكتور محمود حمدى زقزوق، وزير الأوقاف، كتاباً جديداً أمس تحت عنوان «النقاب عادة وليس عبادة.. الرأى الشرعى فى النقاب بأقلام كبار العلماء».

استند زقزوق فى كتابه الجديد إلى آراء كل من: الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوى شيخ الأزهر، والدكتور على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية، والشيخ محمد الغزالى، فى رفضهم النقاب، وأنه مجرد عادة لا علاقة لها بالدين وليس عبادة.

وصرح زقزوق لـ «المصرى اليوم» بأنه سيتم توزيع الكتاب الجديد على أئمة المساجد والوعاظ والمفكرين لتوعية المصلين والجماهير بأن النقاب مجرد عادة، ولمواجهة الانتشار الملحوظ للنقاب فى المجتمع المصرى.

قال زقزوق: «لن أسمح مطلقا بنشر (ثقافة النقاب) بين السيدات فى مصر، ويجب على أئمة المساجد توعية المصلين بذلك، وأن الشريعة الإسلامية تأمر المرأة فقط بتغطية سائر الجسد، عدا الوجه والكفين لقول الرسول، صلى الله عليه وسلم، للسيدة أسماء بنت أبى بكر الصديق: (يا أسماء، إذا بلغت المرأة المحيض فلا يصح أن يُرى منها غير هذا وذاك)، وأشار إلى الوجه والكفين».

وأضاف زقزوق: «لم يأمر الإسلام المرأة مطلقاً بارتداء النقاب، والدليل على ذلك أن الشريعة الإسلامية تأمر المرأة بكشف وجهها وكفيها أثناء تأدية الحج والعمرة، فإذا قلنا إن النقاب من الإسلام يكون هناك تناقض فى الدين وهذا أمر غير مقبول».

يقع كتاب «النقاب عادة وليس عبادة»، الذى حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على نسخة منه، فى ٦٠ صفحة من القطع الصغير، ويبدأ بمقدمة للدكتور زقزوق جاء فيها: «لقد روى لى بعض الإخوة أنه شاهد برنامجاً فى إحدى القنوات الفضائية ـ التى أصبح لها جمهور كبير من المشاهدين ـ يتحدث فيه المتحدث عن مواصفات النقاب، وانتهى إلى القول إنه لا يجوز أن يظهر من نقاب المرأة بياض عينيها أو رموشها، والمسموح به هو سواد العين فقط، فأين ذلك من قول الله تعالى: (قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم)».

واستند زقزوق أيضاً لرأى الدكتور محمد سيد طنطاوى، شيخ الأزهر، فى رفض النقاب، والذى جاء تحت عنوان «وجه المرأة ليس بعورة.. والنقاب عادة لا عبادة»، جاء فيه: «يرى جمهور الفقهاء أن وجه المرأة ليس بعورة، وأنها مادامت تلبس الملابس المحتشمة التى لا تصف شيئاً من جسدها، ولا تكشف شيئاً منه سوى وجهها وكفيها، فإنها فى هذه الحال يكون لباسها شرعياً».

كما استند لرأى الدكتور على جمعة، مفتى الجمهورية، الذى قال فيه: «الزى الشرعى المطلوب من المرأة المسلمة هو كل زى لا يصف مفاتن الجسد، ولا يشف، ويستر الجسم كله ما عدا الوجه والكفين*


----------



## Scofield (18 مارس 2009)

*أود السؤال عن فرض النقاب أعلم أن فيه خلافات عديدة، ولكني أقتنع به جداً وأشعر بالذنب أني لم أرتده, ولكن أهلي لا يودون أن ألبسه، ونفس المشكلة فى الجونتي فماذا أفعل؟

 رأيت فى منامي رسول الله وأنا كنت في شكل سيدة كبيرة وأرتدى عباية سوداء وكنا مهاجرين، وفي إحدى الحدائق كنا نأخذها راحة من المشي نزل ملك الموت ليقبض روحي فطلبت أن يمهلني لصلاة الفجر، فسأل الرسول قال ( لي أرجع لربك وأنه ليتركها) وبعدها صلينا الفجر في جماعة وكان يؤمنا الرسول وقبضت روحي فى السجود, وبعدها صلى على صلاة الجنازة وبعدها استيقظت من النوم بفرحة ولكن شعرت أن هناك رسالة غامضة لا أعلمها, خصوصا أن هذه الرؤيا كانت في بداية الالتزام، وإلى الآن أحيانا لا أقوم الفجر لكن بدون قصد، ولكن في تلك الفترة كنت دائما أرى نفسي أسقط من فوق جبل وكان جسدي يرتعش حقيقة خوفا من السقوط، فأرجو الرد؟
-------------------------------------------------------
اختلف العلماء في فرضية النقاب، والراجح أنه فرض كما تقدم بيان ذلك في الفتوى رقم: 4470.

ومعلوم أن بر الوالدين من أوجب الواجبات، لكن إذا تعارض ذلك مع أمر الله عز وجل، فلا يقدم على طاعة الله أحد، وقد ثبت في الحديث: إنما الطاعة في المعروف. وفي حديث آخر: لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق. فلا يطاع الوالدان في أمرهما بعدم لبس النقاب، فعليك أن تبيني لهما الحكم الشرعي بحكمة ولطف ورفق فإن ذلك أدعى لقبولهما للحق ونسأل الله تعالى أن يشرح صدورهما لذلك.*

*لكن إذا ترتب على ذلك ضرر من الوالدين لك، فلا مانع أن تترخصي بقول من يبيح كشف الوجه والكفين إذا أمنت الفتنة دفعاً للضرر والحرج الحاصل لقوله تعالى: وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ  {الحج:78}، وللمزيد من الفائدة راجعي الفتوى رقم: 65218.

أما عن الرؤيا التي ذكرتها فإننا نعتذر عن تأويلها لأن ذلك ليس من اختصاص الموقع، وعلى كل فنرجو أن تكون رؤيا خير.

والله أعلم.*
فتوى


----------



## Scofield (18 مارس 2009)

*
تحقيق : علاء عبدالكريم يوسف وهيب
'نخلط كثيرا بين مظهرنا وبين طبيعة التدين وكثيرون منا يعتبرون 'النقاب' زيا إسلاميا يفرضونه علي أسرهم وبناتهم.. وفي جانب آخر استغل الجرمون والمتطرفون هذا الزي لتنفيذ جرائمهم.. فهذا يتخفي من الشرطة في زي منقبة.. وذلك يدخل الامتحان بدلا من أخته أو صديقته وثالثة يتم ضطبها وهي تخفي كمية مخدرات داخل ملابسها وهي منقبة.. باختصار تعددت الجرائم التي تمت تحت ستار النقاب.. 'أخبار الحوادث' عرضت القضية علي علماء الدين وعلماء الاجتماع لفك هذا الالتباس بين جوهر الدين وبين المظاهر التي قد تلصق به ما يريده المتربصون'.

هل أطل الارهاب الأسود بوجهه مرة أخري علي هذا الوطن؟! وهل لهذه الممارسات الهدامة علاقة بتوجهات القيادة نحو الإصلاح السياسي!! وهل هؤلاء الارهابيون الجدد كما يقال يعانون من الاحتقان الداخلي (الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والسياسي)، أم إنهم مأجورون من الخارج لزعزعة الاستقرار وتعطيل مسيرة الاصلاح الاقتصادي بضربهم لشريان من أهم شرايين الدخل القومي وهو السياحة؟!
أسئلة كثيرة تدور في رأس كل مواطن وأحزان مكبوته لاتعبر عنها سوي الدموع والدعاء إلي الله كي ينتقم من هؤلاء المخربين، ولايجد المواطن تفسيرا حقيقيا لما حدث وما يحدث مما يجعله لايمتلك ردا علي الكثيرين ممن خانوا أوطانهم ودينهم أو مواجهة من تم تضليلهم باسم الدين كي يفجروا أنفسهم هكذا؟!.. واذا كان حادث التفجير الذي وقع في شارع الموسكي في النصف الاول من شهر ابريل الماضي قد طرح نفس السؤال وهو إلي أي هدف وبأي إيمان يقوم الطالب بكلية الهندسة حسن بشندي وعمره 19 عاما بتفجير نفسه وسط زحام المارة ومعظمهم من المصريين؟!، والحادث الأخير والذي وقع يوم السبت 30/4 أي بفارق ثلاثة أسابيع بعد وقوع حادث الموسكي قد يطرح أسئلة من نوع آخر.. فلم يعد الحادث فرديا أو ارتكبته مجرد جماعة ارتبط أفرادها في الايمان بأفكار المتطرفين أو تم غسل أدمغتهم من قبل بعض المغرضين.. هذا الحادث والذي يعتبر حادثين في توقيت متقارب (ساعة إلا ربع فقط بين التفجير في ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض وهجوم المنقبتين علي أتوبيس سياحي في ميدان السيدة عائشة) نظرا لإختلاف الروايات فيهما فإن أسئلة جديدة قد تطرح نفسها علي الرأي العام المصري والعالمي.. لكن التحدي الأكبر سيكون من نصيب رجال الأمن المصريين فهم ولأول مرة أمام آليات جديدة للإرهابيين من حيث طرق التنفيذ والتخفي والتمويه.. وربما ستكون الأزمة في هذه الملابس التي ارتدتها الفتاتان اللتان حاولتا الهجوم بالسلاح الناري علي أحد الأتوبيسات في ميدان السيدة عائشة ثم انتحرتا بإطلاق الرصاص علي نفسيهما فقتلت أولاهما علي الفور وتوفيت الثانية وهي في طريقها إلي المستشفي.. فإلي أي مدي سيكون باستطاعة رجال الأمن التعرف علي هوية الأشخاص خاصة السيدات المنقبات؟!.. وقد يستدعي ذلك إلي الذهن ما تم ضبطه من قضايا سابقة سرقة ومخدرات ودخول امتحانات بدلا عن فتيات كان المتهمون فيها يرتدون ملابس المنقبات.. وكذلك كانت متهمتان تم ضبطهما في قضية مخدرات شهيرة تلك القضية التي قادت إلي امبراطور المخدرات عزت حنفي المحبوس حاليا فإحداهما كانت عميلة دائمة تترد علي النخيلة بأسيوط لجلب المخدرات منه..
ربما كان الكلام في مثل هذه الأمور هو من المسائل الشائكة بل الملغومة وذلك للخلط البين الذي يعيشه البعض ويصدرونه بين الدين وبين ملابس مثل النقاب لكن والأمر وصل حد الخطورة لمساسه بأمن الوطن والمواطن فلابد من وقفة ومن تساؤلات نطرحها علي علماء الدين وعلماء الاجتماع..
والسؤال الذي يشغل كثيرين الأن يدور حول هل من حق ولي الامر استصدار قانون لمنع أو تقنين النقاب حتي لايستغله المجرمون لارتكاب جرائم مختلفة وليست إرهابية فقط؟!
سألنا في البداية الدكتور أحمد عمر هاشم رئيس جامعة الأزهر السابق.. قال: النقاب ليس مرفوضا ولا مفروضا ولكن اذا أرتدته المرأة أدت الغرض واحتشمت.. فلا نقول للمرأة أخلعي النقاب. بسبب حادث فردي وأطالب وهذا هو الأهم باعادة ندوات الحوار مع الشباب حتي نصحح لهم المفاهيم التي يرددها عليهم المتطرفون والذين يسيئون للاسلام وهو منهم براء.


ليس فرضا أو سنة!

أما الدكتور عبدالمعطي بيومي وكيل لجنة الشئون الدينية بمجلس الشعب فيوضح قائلا: هناك نقطتان يجب توضيحهما.. النقطة الأولي.. ما قامت به هاتان الفتاتان من اطلاق نار في الشارع هو عمل حرام وان العيب ليس في النقاب وانما في الفكر العدواني الذي تحته.
النقطة الثانية هي ان النقاب ليس فرضا أو سنة وليس هناك حديث صحيح يلزم الفتاة المسلمة بارتداء النقاب.. بل يبيح القرآن الكريم للمرأة ان تكشف عن وجهها وكفيها.


منعه بقانون

'اذا كان النقاب سيستخدم استخداما غير صالح كما يستخدم اللصوص فيمكن لولي الأمر ان يمنعه بقانون لمنع الاشتباه'!.. هكذا بدأ الدكتور عبدالصبور شاهين كلامه معنا.. وأضاف: لاشك ان النقاب فضيلة ما في ذلك شك لكن حين يستخدم استخداما شريرا فانه يصبح رذيلة.. ولماذا النقاب. والوجه واليدين ليسا بعورة في الاسلام.. وأذكر مثلا وأنا أمر داخل لجنة الامتحان باحدي الطالبات المنقبات تجلس في مكانها عندما ابتعدت قليلا ونظرت إلي أسفل لمحت في جزء من ساقيها بشعر كثيف كشعر الرجال.. اقتربت منها وقلت لها: 'أكشفي عن وجهك فتبين انه رجل دخل الامتحان بالنيابة عن الطالبة'.


المنع أولي

تحت ستار النقاب تكررت حوادث دخول الطلاب إلي لجان الامتحانات لأدائها بدلا من الطالبات أو دخول البيوت لأغراض غير حميدة أو التخفي من الشرطة وأولي الأمر مما ألصق الاتهام بالاسلام وليس بالنقاب والاسلام كعقيدة تنوير بريء من هذا الاستخدام الخاطيء حول هذا المفهوم تقول د. آمنة نصير أستاذ العقيدة والفلسفة الاسلامية بجامعة الأزهر: أن قضية النقاب في هذا الزمان لابد أن نضعها في خانة الممنوع فلا ضرورة منه بل لابد أن ننظر إليها تحت قاعدة سد الذرائع فأولي بمنعه حتي لايختبيء خلفه ما لاتحمد عقباه وهناك أمثلة كثيرة علي استغلال مثل هذا الزي في أشياء كثيرة ضد المجتمع وبالتالي ضد الدين ويجب ان يكون استخدامه فيما هو أسمي وتقديم دفع المضرة علي جلب المنافع وحيث أنه ليست للنقاب منافع وخاصة نحن في مجتمع مفتوح ولايوجد هذا الانغلاق الذي صاحب الارتباط بالنقاب في عصور سابقة والحكمة العظيمة في الاسلام انه لم يجعل النقاب فرضا وان اعتبر الحجاب ولايعني به الاختفاء فالحجاب في الأصل هو المظهر المحتشم الذي لايؤدي إلي ظهور بعض مناطق الجسد المثيرة بشكل لايليق وكرامة المرأة.. فالقيم الأخلاقية ليست في المظهر فقط بل فيما تمتليء به روح المرأة من طهر وعفة وما يحتوي عليه عقلها من ثقافة وذكاء وكياسة.. لكن للأسف بعض النساء المعاصرات اختزلن القيمة العقيدية والأخلاقية للاسلام في هذا اللون من المظهر الخارجي رغم ان الاسلام أول ما أهتم به هو الجوهر الذي يبين في السلوك والتعامل وفي تثبيت القيمة الأخلاقية الحميدة وهذا كله يجعلنا في حاجة إلي تجديد الخطاب الديني وتجديد فكر المؤسسة الدينية لتوضيح حقائق الدين فالاسلام يتبني منهجا متوازنا بعيدا عن الشطط في السلوكيات والملبس الذي جاءنا من مناطق أخري فمن ناحية أن الاسلام دين توازن واعتدال وبكل الأدلة ليس هناك دعوة اسلامية تدعو لتغطية الوجه وأري أن منع النقاب بحكم ولي الأمر هو رحمة بهذا المجتمع وبالدين حتي لايرتبط الاسلام دائما بما يروجه أعداؤه.. ومن ناحية أخري فإن وجه المرأة مهما كان دميما ولم يكن بالروح عفة أو طهارة فهي التي تمنح الإثارة ولكن مهما بلغ الوجه من الجمال والروح بها جمالها الخاص بالعفة والطهارة فالجمال هنا قد يكون مدعاة للايمان وليس العكس.


الزينة الظاهرة

أما الدكتورة سعاد صالح عميد كلية الدراسات الاسلامية والعربية بجامعة الأزهر فتقول اذا كان الأصل في الشريعة الاسلامية أن تغطي المرأة المسلمة العاقلة البالغة جسدها درءا للفتنة والمعاصي عملا بقوله تعالي في سورة النساء: 'وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن، ولايبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمورهن علي جيوبهن ولايبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن.. إلي آخر الآية الكريمة.. ووجه الاستدلال في الآية هو تحريم كشف الزينة الباطنة وإباحة الزينة الظاهرة ومصداقا لذلك قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها وعبدالله بن عباس ترجمان القرآن رضي الله عنه ان الزينة الظاهرة هي الوجه والكفين والخاتم والقرطين وتفسير قوله وليضربن بخمورهن ان يغطي الخمار الرأس والصدر ولم يقل سبحانه أن يضربن علي وجوههن وقد وردت أحاديث كثيرة روي فيها البخاري ومسلم أن النساء كن كاشفات الوجه وهن يشاركن في دروس العلم والمسجد والجهاد مع الرجال في الحروب والله تعالي سبحانه لم يأمر المرأة أن تغطي وجهها في الصلاة أو الحج أما ما يستدلون به من قول الله تعالي في سورة الأحزاب: 'يا أيها النبي كل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدني أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفورا رحيما' صدق الله العظيم..
فقد اختلف المفسرون في حقيقة الإدناء والمقصود به هو سائر البدن بما فيه الوجه لكن الخمار كما هو معروف لايغطي العينين أو الوجه وما يستدلون به من قوله تعالي 'واذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب' فالحجاب هنا هو حاجز بين شيئين وهو خاص بنساء النبي أما النقاب فقد يكون عادة لمن ارتضت ورغبت وليس من حق أحد أن يفرضه علي المرأة المسلمة فالنساء كن يشهدن صلاة العيد مع الرسول ولم يوجه لهن أمرا بتغطية الوجه.
ولأن الدين الاسلامي صالح لكل زمان ومكان فمن حق ولي الأمر أن يقيد المباح اذا ترتب عليه ضرر أمني يهدد استقرار المجتمع وهذا لايعد من باب مخالفة أمر قطعي ومفروض.


التدين الصحي

واذا كان النقاب وما يحدث حوله من خلط في المفاهيم هل هو زي إسلامي أم ماذا؟!.. فان من ترتدين النقاب لابد وأنهن مشاركات في المجتمع الذي يعشن فيه لذلك كان لابد من استطلاع رأي عالمة الاجتماع الدكتورة عزة كريم التي قالت أن ما يقره الدين لانستطيع الوقوف أمامه أو تغييره.. لكن فيما يخص مسألة النقاب فإن معظم المذاهب الاسلامية لم تطالبنا به ولم تقر بأهميته ومن هنا فلابد من مناقشة الموضوع من جانبه الاجتماعي والحال في مجتمعنا في هذه الأيام أن النقاب أصبحت سلبياته أكثر من إيجابياته وهو في الغالب لايستخدم لاعتبارات دينية أكثر منها اجتماعية مثل إخفاء وجه المرأة الجميلة جدا أو وجه المرأة الدميمة جدا.. ومن ناحية أخري فنحن نسمع عن مجرمين كثيرين تنكروا في هذا الزي وارتكبوا جرائمهم مثل دخول الامتحان بديلا عن طالبة أو السرقة أو التخفي من الشرطة أو ما إلي ذلك.. لكن لنتحدث عن الأثر الاجتماعي وما يبثه هذا الزي في المواطنين من عدم الارتياح والاحساس بعدم جدوي التفاهم مع أي سيدة ترتدي النقاب وفيما يتصل بالهيئات والمصالح التي يكون فيها التعامل مع الجمهور مباشرة كثيرا ما يتسبب الغموض في شكل وطبيعة من تحادثه في مشاكل كثيرة ليس أقلها الاحساس بعدم الراحة وعدم القدرة علي أداء الخدمة بالشكل السليم لأن التفاهم من خلال النقاب صعب جدا فالمنقبة قد تشعر بأنها أفضل إيمانيا من السيدة الأخري التي تحادثها وقد تعتبر أن التواصل مع الناس اجتماعيا محرم أو ممنوع. وحقيقة الأمر إنه حين يحتجب الوجه بالنقاب فإن التشكك يكون هو حال الناس المتعاملين مع صاحبة النقاب والأخطر أن النقاب لم يعد مظهرا خارجيا بل أصبح نقابا داخليا علي الروح والعقل بالاضافة إلي ما يسببه من نفور اجتماعي حتي لدي الاطفال فالطفل في احتياج إلي رؤية وجه يبتسم له حتي يشعر بالأمان والإطمئنان*


----------



## Scofield (18 مارس 2009)

*جمهور العلماء يرد علي دعاة النقاب: 
ليس فرضا.. ووسيلة لارتكاب المفاسد
لم يرد في القرآن أو السنة ولا في المذاهب الأربعة 
د.محمد رأفت عثمان: الصحابيات كن مكشوفات الوجوه 
حالة من اللغط تسود المجتمع حول النقاب ومدي ارتباطه كمظهر دخيل علينا بالإسلام، بين من يقول إنه مجرد عادة جاهلية قبلية حملت علي الدين وأن بقاءه يشوه سماحة الإسلام وتحضره وما يحمله من قيم المساواة والتفتح وتكريم المرأة وبين من يرون فرضيته. وكان يمكن أن يتم الاختلاف في صورة متحضرة كما كان الأئمة يقولون: رأيك خطأ يحتمل الصواب ورأيي صواب يحتمل الخطأ. لولا أن أصحاب النقاب أصروا علي إشاعة حالة من الإرهاب الفكري وصلت إلي حد التكفير وإهدار الدم وتوجيه الاتهامات للمخالفين وهي إساءة أخري للإسلام الذي يدعون الدفاع عنه ووسط كل هذا ضاع صوت الحقيقة وغابت الموضوعية وعلا صوت يشكك في علماء الأزهر وفقهائه وهو الذي حفظ للدين وسطيته علي مدي قرون..فما هي أسانيد دعاة النقاب وبماذا يرد جمهور العلماء عليها؟
حالة من الهجوم انتابت دعاة النقاب ومؤيديه ضد الآخرين جعلتهم يحجمون عن النقاش ويعتبرون كل من يسوق حججا تخالف ما يدعون إليه مأجورين أو مدسوسين وكل من له رأي آخر لا يجب الحديث معه. ومع ذلك حاولنا التعرف علي تلك الحجج التي يسوقها هؤلاء ويبنون عليها اعتقادهم خصوصا أنها نجحت في إقناع شرائح عديدة وبسرعة مذهلة رغم اقتناعنا بتداخل العوامل التي أدت إلي الظاهرة وبساطة المعتنقات لهذه الأفكار وسطحية ثقافتهن الدينية إلا أننا نحاول التعرف علي هذه الرؤية ونعاين من قريب ما يقوله دعاة النقاب والذين ينتشرون في العديد من المساجد والجمعيات الدينية فضلا عن جماعات الإسلام السياسي وجميعهم من الراغبين في نشر مذاهب وافدة أو التوطئة لمشروع سياسي..


أسانيد النقاب


الشيخ مصطفي عبدالهادي الإمام بوزارة الأوقاف أحد دعاة النقاب يقول: النقاب من أهم الأمور الاجتماعية الخطيرة التي أمر الله بها نبيه محمدا والذي يصون للمرأة كرامتها ويحميها من النظرات الجارحة والكلمات اللاذعة والنوايا الخبيثة حتي لا تتعرض للأذي من المجرمين. ففي معني الاية بسورة الأحزاب أن قل يامحمد لزوجاتك وبناتك الفضليات ونساء المؤمنين الكريمات أن يلبسن الواسع من الثياب الذي يدفع عنهن ألسنة السوء ويميزهن عن صفات نساء الجاهلية. وروي الطبري عن ابن عباس في تفسير هذه الآية أن الله أمر نساء المؤمنين إذا خرجن من بيوتهن في حاجة أن يغطين وجوههن من مؤخر رؤوسهن بالجلابيب ويبين عينا واحدة وهذا نص صريح عن ابن عباس في وجوب ستر الوجه أي النقاب. وروي ابن كثير عن محمد بن سيرين قال: سألت عبيد السلماني عن قول الله عز وجل (يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن) فغطي وجهه ورأسه وأبرز عينه اليسري وهذه أيضا رواية صحيحة في وجوب ستر الوجه بالنسبة للمرأة وعن صفية بنت شيبة عن أم سلمة قالت: لما نزلت هذه الآية خرج نساء الأنصار كأن علي رؤوسهن الغربان من السكينة. دليل علي أن عليهن أكسية سوداء يلبسنها، وأما عن الحديث الوارد عن أسماء الذي قال فيه النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ياأسماء إن المرأة إذا احتلمت فلا يظهر منها إلا هذا وذاك وأشار إلي الوجه والكفين لكن علماء الحديث ضعفوا ذلك بأنه إذا كان جمال المرأة فاتنا وأدي ذلك إلي إيذائها وجب ستر الوجه وإذا لم يكن من جمالها فتنة وكان الجمال عاديا ولا يلفت الأنظار إليها ولا تضع مستحضرات للتجميل وجب في حقها النقاب استنادا إلي رأي الإمام الغزالي الذي يري أن وجوب ستر وجه المرأة أفضل..


ما ظهر منها


النقاب معناه اللغوي هو غطاء الوجه ولا يوجد في الأدلة الشرعية ما يدل علي وجوبه بتنقيب المرأة. هذا ما أكد عليه الدكتور محمد رأفت عثمان العميد السابق لكلية الشريعة والقانون وعضو مجمعي البحوث الإسلامية وفقهاء الشريعة بأمريكا مضيفا أن هناك العديد من الأدلة منها الآية 'إلا ما ظهر منها' قد اختلفت الآراء حول تفسيرها، والرأي الأقوي والأرجح من حيث الدليل هو القول بأن معناها الوجه والكفان وهذا الرأي هو رأي قوي منقول عن عبدالله بن عباس الذي كان يطلق عليه لقب ترجمان القرآن وقد دعا الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم أن يعلمه الله التأويل أي تفسير القرآن الكريم كما أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم كان يجلس بين مجموعة من المسلمين فجاءت امرأة وقالت يارسول الله جئت أهب لك نفسي (أي ترغب أن تتزوجه بدون مهر) يقول راوي الحديث: فصعد إليها الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم النظر وصوب إليها ثم طأطأ رأسه. فالرسول هنا قد نظر إلي وجه المرأة فكلمة صوب أي نظر إليها ولو كانت منتقبة ما نظر إليها لأنه يريد أن يعرف من هي التي تتكلم إذن فمحل الشاهد هنا يدل علي أن وجه المرأة ليس عورة فلا يجب النقاب، وقد ثبت أيضا في كتب السنة أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم بعد أن صلي صلاة عيد الفطر توجه إلي صفوف النساء خلف صفوف الرجال وجعل يعظهن وقال للنساء تصدقن فإني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار. يقول الراوي: فقامت امرأة من وسط النساء سفعاء الخدين أي لونها خمري وأخذت ترد عليه.. إلي آخر الحديث ومحل الدليل أن الراوي وصف لون وجه المرأة ولا يتأتي هذا إلا إذا كانت هذه المرأة التي حاورت الرسول غير منقبة وكاشفة الوجه..


جمهور العلماء


أما الدكتور منيع عبدالحليم عميد كلية أصول الدين بالقاهرة سابقا فيري أن النقاب ليس من أولويات الإسلام. لكن هناك بعض الآراء التي تقول إن النقاب هو الأفضل للمرأة ويميل إلي هذا الرأي جميع دول الخليج العربي بل وبعضها يرونه فريضة بناء علي مذهبهم الوهابي بضرورة تغطية المرأة من رأسها إلي قدميها وهذا بالمعني اللغوي مع وجوب تعميمه علي كافة نساء المؤمنين وليس خاصة بنساء النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم في الوقت نفسه يري الغالبية أنه فرض علي نساء النبي حتي يميزهن. ومنهم من اعتبره الخمار الذي يغطي الرقبة والصدر لأن في الجاهلية كان يظهر الجزء العلوي للصدر مع الرقبة مع العلم أن القبائل العربية قبل الغني الناتج عن البترول كانت المرأة هناك تكشف وجهها ويديها وتعمل في مختلف فنون العمل من زراعة وتجارة كما كانت أيضا بعض القبائل العربية في الثلاثينيات والأربعينيات من القرن الماضي تمنع كشف وجهها ويديها مع تغطية باقي الجسم. ولذلك كانوا يرون أن النقاب يخضع للعادات والتقاليد أكثر من خضوعه لأي أساس شرعي، وعلي هذا سار جمهور المسلمين في العالم الإسلامي بالمغرب العربي ودول آسيا. لذلك نطلب من جميع الدول الإسلامية ألا يجعلوا من العادات والتقاليد أساسيات للدين الإسلامي. فالدين ما أتي به القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية وما اعتبره جمهور العلماء وهناك رأي يقول بأن الرسول أمر النساء بأن يغطين بلا تحديد أو وصف أو كشف جسد المرأة مع إباحة أن تكشف وجهها وكفيها وهذا ما سار عليه جمهور العلماء..


المفاسد


أما الدكتور محمد إمام أستاذ ورئيس قسم الشريعة الإسلامية بجامعة الإسكندرية: فيري أن قضية النقاب لا تستحق كل ما هو مثار حولها من ضجة في المجتمع لأن النقاب وهو تغطية الوجه كاملا عادة اجتماعية وقد وجد في التاريخ الإسلامي الرجال الملثمون والنساء الملثمات وهي أمور محكومة بأعراف الناس أو بنظرية المصالح والمفاسد.. وما يؤدي إلي المنافع نفعله ولكن ليس للنقاب أي مرجعية في المذاهب الأربعة فالنقاب أصبح مفسدة مثل استخدامه في ارتكاب بعض الجرائم والتجاوزات مثل أداء الامتحان بدلا من أحد الزملاء أو السرقة وكوسيلة للتحايل أو استخدامه كوسيلة في الوصول إلي الممنوع. بل إنه أخطر من البلطجة لأنها تتم علي الملأ..


ليس فرضا


يؤكد الدكتور محمد أبوليلة أستاذ ورئيس قسم الدراسات الإسلامية باللغة الانجليزية بالأزهر: أن النقاب فضل وليس فرضا وأنه لو تعارض الفضل أي العمل الزائد عن المطلوب مع الفرض فالأولي تركه. أي ترك النقاب لأن الله عز وجل قد أمر الرجل بغض النظر وهذا يتضمن إشارة في هذا السياق إلي إباحة كشف المرأة وجهها وكفيها وحول الآية: 'إلا ما ظهر منها' قيل هو الظاهر من الزينة التي يباح للمرأة أن تبديها وذكروا الكحل في العينين والخاتم في الأصبع والسوارين في المعصم وذكروا الوجه وقيل في معني الآية هما الوجه والكفان وفي رواية لابن عباس قال: يظهر من زينة المرأة الوجه وكحل العين والخضاب 'الحناء' فهذه تظهر في بيتها لمن دخل عليها من الناس. وكذلك عند خروجها من بيتها قياسا وقد كان ذلك معروفا لعموم المسلمين والمسلمات وقوله تعالي: 'وليضربن بخمرهن علي جيوبهن' معناه ليطرحن خمرهن جمع خمار علي جيوبهن أي علي صدورهن أو أعلي فتحات الثوب وقرب النحر وذلك حتي يستر الشعر والعنق فقط وليس الوجه*
http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/akhersaa/issues/3759/0602.html


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2009)

*يقول الدكتور عبد الفتاح عاشور، الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر: 
(ليس من خُلق الإسلام أن يعيب أحد الفريقين على الآخر، فمن أخذت بالعزيمة وارتدت النقاب فهذا أمر تستحق عليه الثناء ولها الأجر، ومن أخذت الرخصة فكشفت عن وجهها وكفيها فلا حرج عليها،ولكن إذا أبدت المرأة عن وجهها وكفيها فالواجب ألا تتزين بزينة تلفت إليها الأنظار، بما جرت عليه عادة بعض النساء المحجبات من استعمال المساحيق والأصباغ فهذا لم يرد في دين الله، فاختاري لنفسك ما تحبين ولا تثريب عليك في اختيار الخمار أو النقاب ).
عن موقع الشباب*

*حصة العوضي : أؤيد منع المنتقبات من العمل *
*المصدر : جريدة الراية ..*


----------



## ماران آثا (18 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع يا أخونا الحبيب scofield  ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك ، إلى الأمام دائما:big29:


----------



## Scofield (18 مارس 2009)

*القرار الجديد سيُشرع في تطبيقه مطلع مارس: حظر النقاب على ممرضات مصر يشعل جدلا كبيرا      
الكاتب/ أخبار اليوم     
25/02/2008  


{mosimage}يبدو أن موضوع نقاب الممرضات سيظل يثير جدلا كبيرا في المجتمع المصري، حيث أصدرت وزارة الصحة المصرية قرارا يجبرهن على خلع النقاب في أثناء أدائهن واجبهن وإظهار وجوههن وأيديهن. وينص القرار الجديد المنتظر تطبيقه رسمياً مطلع الشهر المقبل بإدخال زي جديد للممرضات، وحظر غطاء الوجه المعروف باسم النقاب، حيث سيتم التشديد على المنقبات إدارياً ومالياً، ما يعني أن القرار الجديد سيحدد مصير الممرضات المنقبات بخلع النقاب، أو القبول بالتضييق الإداري والخصم المستمر من الراتب، أو ترك العمل.

وذكرت أرقام وزارة الصحة المصرية أن نحو 9630 ممرضة يضعن النقاب من بين 90 ألف ممرضة يعملن في المستشفيات التابعة للحكومة. وقالت وكيلة وزارة الصحة المصرية هدى زكي، بحسب جريدة »الخليج« الإماراتية، لن نسمح للممرضات المنقبات بخرق العمل بهذا القرار، وسيتم تطبيق العقوبات على المخالفات للقرار الجديد، والتي تتراوح بين الإنذار والخصم من المرتب الشهري. مع ذلك، يعد الطرد من العمل بسبب ارتداء النقاب أمراً غير وارد، وفق ما ذكرته المسؤولة المصرية. وذكرت هدى زكي أن النقاب ينظر إليه على أنه عقبة في طريق التواصل بين الممرضات والمرضى كما تساعد القفازات على انتشار العدوى.

ويأتي ذلك في عدم وجود أي دراسة تشير إلى تعارض النقاب مع القيام بواجب التمريض، وعدم وقوع أي حوادث سلبية من قبل الممرضات المنقبات، إلا أن الوكيلة ادعت قائلة: »مهنة التمريض كأي مهنة لها متطلباتها، وزيها، وعلى من يريد العمل بهذه المهنة الالتزام به. ويقول العريان، وهو من قياديي جماعة »الإخوان المسلمين«، أنه »في حال إجبار الممرضات على عدم ارتداء النقاب فسيلجأن إلى القضاء، وسيحكم لهن«، مشيرا إلى أنه سبق وأن فشلت وزارة التربية والتعليم في تطبيق قرار مماثل بمنع المدرسات المنتقبات.*


----------



## Scofield (18 مارس 2009)

*ليبيا تحظر النقاب ومساحيق الوجه بالجامعات 

صحف - إسلام أون لاين .نت 





منشور بالمحظورات (ليبيا اليوم) 
طرابلس- في خطوة مفاجئة ومثيرة للجدل، قررت السلطات الليبية حظر ارتداء النقاب داخل الحرم الجامعي؛ بدعوى أن "بعض المنحرفين يستترون به لارتكاب أعمال منافية للآداب العامة". 
جاء ذلك بعد اكتشاف شبكة لتجنيد بعض طالبات جامعة "قار يونس" للعمل في الدعارة، وفقا لما نقله موقع صحيفة "ليبيا اليوم" على الإنترنت عن مسئول جامعي رفيع الأربعاء 21-5-2008.

وشدد القرار على أنه "يمنع منعا باتا ارتداء الخمار أو النقاب داخل الحرم الجامعي"، وعدم ارتداء القبعات والقمصان المكتوب عليها باللغة الإنجليزية والملابس الضيقة والأزياء الملونة والمزركشة والإكسسوارات.

في المقابل قيد القرار الطلبة بشكل عام والطالبات خاصة بارتداء زي جامعي محتشم يراعى فيه الذوق العام، ومنع "وضع المساحيق على وجوه الطالبات المنافي لأخلاقنا وذوقنا العام، وإحداث ضوضاء أو التلفظ بكلمات غير مهذبة لوحظ أن الطالبات يستعملنها داخل دورات المياه"؛ وهو اعتبره مدرسون وطلاب بمثابة ملاحقة أمنية للطالبات داخل هذه الأماكن ذات الخصوصية الشخصية.
وبوجه عام، حذر القرار من "وجود الطلبة والطالبات في الأماكن المغلقة والمنعزلة؛ مما يثير الشك".

قار يونس تطبق

وعلى الفور، بدأت جامعة "قار يونس" -إحدى الجامعات الرسمية بمدينة بنغازي ثاني أكبر مدن ليبيا- في تطبيق القرار، حيث فوجئ الطلاب بمنشورات معلقة على كافة الجدران تحمل عنوان "تنبيه هام" وتضم 8 محظورات.

من بين هذه المحظورات منع دخول سيارات الأجرة إلى الحرم الجامعي، وهو ما عزاه موظف رفيع بالجامعة -فضل عدم ذكر اسمه- لـ"ليبيا اليوم" إلى ضبط شبكة لتجنيد الطالبات للعمل في الدعارة، واكتشاف قيام بعض الطالبات تحت درج الجامعة وفي الحمامات بتغيير ملابسهن التي خرجن بها من المنزل بأخرى مبتذلة.

فيما قال مصدر أمني -طلب عدم ذكر اسمه أيضا-: إن جامعة قار يونس تعد "وكرا لتوزيع المخدرات وممارسة الدعارة".

لجان متابعة

 ولضبط المخالفين لهذه التعليمات، وإحالتهم إلى المجالس التأديبية المنصوص عليها في اللوائح المعمول بها، شكلت عدة كليات في الجامعة لجانا لحفظ النظام والمتابعة.

وقال أحمد فوزي المانع -مسجل كلية الآداب بالجامعة ورئيس لجنة حفظ النظام بالكلية-: إن لجنته "تشكلت بموجب كتاب من الأخ مسجل عام الجامعة لمتابعة تنفيذ التعليمات الخاصة بالزى الجامعي وسلوكيات الطلبة".

وأضاف: "دورنا تربوي قبل أن نكون منبرا علميا، فقد لاحظنا مؤخرا ظواهر مشينة على مستوى السلوك الشخصي للطلبة والطالبات على مستوى اللباس الفاضح أو الأعمال المنافية للأخلاق".

وأكد فوزي أنه "لم نمنع الحجاب، وإنما منعنا النقاب؛ حرصا على سلامة الطالبات، خوفا من تستر عديمي الضمير بزي الطالبات لممارسة أعمال غير أخلاقية". وتضم جامعة قار يونس نحو 50 ألف طالب وطالبة، 85% منهم إناث.

وحول هذه المحظورات، انقسم الطلاب والمدرسون، فبينما اعتبرها بعضهم اعتداء على الحريات الشخصية للطلاب، رأى آخرون أنها ستساهم إلى حد كبير في ضبط الأمور داخل الحرم الجامعي، الذي عانى مؤخرا من اختلالات خطيرة رصدتها عدة أجهزة أمنية.*


----------



## Scofield (18 مارس 2009)

*حرق النقاب في شوارع مقديشو! 

عبد الرحمن يوسف 




حملة شرسة ضد النقاب في الصومال 
مقديشو– شنت الحكومة الصومالية الانتقالية حملة لمصادرة وإحراق النقاب الذي ترتديه بعض النساء الصوماليات، بزعم عدم تمكين المسلحين من استخدامه في التنكر لشن هجمات بالعاصمة مقديشو ضد القوات الإثيوبية والحكومية. 
اعتبرت المنتقبات الصوماليات وعدد من المراقبين أن هذه الحملة مصادرة لحرية النساء  في ممارسة الشعائر الدينية.

وأفاد شهود عيان لمراسل "إسلام أون لاين.نت" بأن القوات الحكومية قامت الثلاثاء 8-5-2007، بنزع النقاب عنوة من النساء المنتقبات بحجة الحفاظ على الأمن، بينما  قامت مليشيا حكومية أخرى في شارع "ودنه" جنوب مقديشو بإحراقه والاعتداء بالضرب على المنتقبات.

وفي أول رد فعل على هذه الحملة.. هاجم مسلحون منطقة  "ودنه"؛ حيث جرت عملية إحراق النقاب بقنابل يدوية مرتين على مدار الليلة الماضية.

الحملة التي تشنها قوات الأمن الصومالية ضد ارتداء النقاب تعد  نقطة تحول "رمزية" في مقديشو بعد أن أمر اتحاد المحاكم الإسلامية الذي سيطر على المدينة في النصف الثاني من عام 2006 النساء بارتدائه، بحسب وكالة رويترز.

ونقلت "رويترز" عن علي نور -وهو ضابط شرطة كبير- قوله: "إن كل ضابط شرطة وجندي حكومي لديه أوامر بمصادرة النقاب من النساء المنتقبات". مبررا ذلك بأن عددا من الهجمات التي وقعت مؤخرا نفذها مسلحون متنكرون.

مسلحون متنكرون 

وأضاف نور أنه "تم ضبط  أفراد فلول المحاكم الإسلامية وهم يرتدون النقاب، وخلال الحرب قتلوا وهم متنكرون في شكل نساء الكثير من قوات الحكومة".

ومن جهتها وصفت ميمون وهي طالبة صومالية لـ"إسلام أون لاين.نت" هذه الخطوة من قبل الحكومة بأنها إهانة  للمنتقبات الصوماليات وانتهاك لحرياتهن، مشيرة إلى أنها تعتبر ارتداء النقاب سنة إسلامية.

أما رحمة علي فقد وصفت هي الأخرى ما يحدث للمنتقبات الصوماليات بأنه أمر مؤسف ومتناقض مع الحريات الشخصية، مشيرة إلى حق المرأة الصومالية في ممارسة شعائرها الدينية، ولا  يحق لأي جهة أخرى إثناءها عن ذلك.

غير أن  بعض النساء المنتقبات استسلمن  للمطالب الحكومية حرصا على أمنهن وسلامتهن، بحسب رويترز.

وقالت أفتن حسين (17 عاما) إنها: "تركت النقاب في منزلها حتى تتحاشى المواجهة مع الشرطة"، مضيفة: "اضطررت بالأمس إلى الركض حتى لا ينزع نقابي.. ليس بوسعنا أن نفعل شيئا".

انتهاك للحريات

وشددت  الناشطة الصومالية آمنة عبدي في تصريحات لـ"إسلام أون لاين.نت" على أن الحملة انتهاك للحريات الشخصية، موضحة أن مثل هذه التصرفات لا تخدم مصلحة المجتمع،  ولا تساهم في  إقرار أمنه بقدر ما تساهم في  تعجيل الصدام بين الحكومة وسكان العاصمة.

وحذرت من أن "استمرار مثل هذه الأعمال الاستفزازية سيؤدي إلى مزيد من الأعمال التخريبية في  العاصمة".

وفي سياق متصل  قال المحلل السياسي إسماعيل معلم جوري في تصريحات لـ"إسلام أون لاين.نت": "إن الخطوة التي قامت بها المليشيات الحكومية  لنزع نقاب السيدات وضربهن أمر يؤدي إلى خلق مشاكل جديدة بينها وبين الشعب".

وأضاف أن إقرار الأمن والاستقرار لن يأتي عن طريق مثل هذه العمليات التي تستفز مشاعر بعض المواطنين، مبينا أن الحكومة بحاجة إلى ود المواطنين وتأييدهم.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن عمدة مدينة مقديشو الجديد محمد عمر حبيب  كان قد حظر ارتداء الصوماليات النقاب عندما كان حاكما لمدينة جوهر قبل سيطرة المحاكم الإسلامية على مجريات الأمور في يونيو من العام الماضي، وهو ما أدى آنذاك إلى مواجهة بين قواته وسكان جوهر.

وتمكنت قوات الحكومة الصومالية بمساعدة القوات الإثيوبية من طرد الإسلاميين من العاصمة مقديشو مطلع العام الجاري.

وتواجه القوات الصومالية والإثيوبية منذ ذلك الحين تمردا أودى بحياة 1300 شخص على الأقل منذ شهر فبراير الماضي.

ومنذ أيام أعلنت الحكومة المؤقتة -التي تدعمها إثيوبيا والولايات المتحدة- الانتصار على المتمردين لكنها تخشى استمرار الهجمات في شكل حرب عصابات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2009)

*داعية سعودي يطلب من النساء ارتداء النقاب ذي العين الواحدة​*
*حذر الداعية السعودي الشيخ محمد الهبدان من ذهاب المرأة وحدها للتسوق دون محرم لها، وذلك اتقاء للشرور والمعاصي، وقال الهبدان إن المرأة التي تريد العفاف لن تخرج إلى السوق متبرجة واضعة "ماكياج السوق" لفتنة الناس و"تدفع مبلغا ماليا أحيانا لتجميل منطقة العينين وتذهب للباعة وإلى الشباب ونحو ذلك وتزداد المأساة إن رأيتها متبرجة برفقة زوجها".

ودعا الشيخ الهبدان من خلال برنامج "ليالي رمضان"على قناة المجد العلمية إلى عدم خروج المرأة من بيتها دون محرم إلا للضرورة كحالة صحية طارئة،"أما أن تركب مع السائق لوحدها لتذهب للسوق لشراء قطعة قماش أو حذاء ونحو ذلك وهذا لا يتوقف عليه حياة أو موت فليس ذلك من الضرورة في شيء".

النقاب الشرعي

ونبه الشيخ الهبدان إلى ضغط بعض الرجال على محارمهم لارتداء عباءة الكتف، كما قال إن الموجود في الأسواق الآن من "النقاب "غالبا" لا يصح ارتداؤه "بحيث تظهر المرأة عينيها أو وجنتيها، والنقاب المشروع هو ما ذكره ابن عباس حينما قرأ آية الحجاب فغطى وجهه وعينا وأبدى عينا واحدة صغيرة وقال هذا هو لترى الطريق، فنقول للأخوات من أرادت أن تتنقب فلتفعل هذا".

واقترح الهبدان على النساء نقابا شرعيا قائلا: "بعض الأخوات لا ترى الطريق أو لا ترى السلعة فهناك حل فهناك بعض الأنقبة يوجد به تقاطيع وعليه "طرحة" فمن الممكن أن تكون منطقة العينين مثل تقاطيع الشبكة وعليها أيضا طرحة فإن أرادت أن تمشي فتدع الطرحة وإن أرادت أن ترى سلعة فترفع الطرحة".
مستطردا "الإسلام يأمرنا بإزالة الأذى عن الطريق فأيهما أعظم حجر يزال أو فتنة مسلمة وشاب يحترق ويتفجر شهوة وليس لديه زوجة يقضي وطره فيها ثم يفتن من هذه النظرات.. وليعلم الأخوات أن كل من فتن بها فستحمل وزره وما ترتب عليها من أعمال".

وأورد الشيخ الهبدان عددا من قصص الغزل التي يمارسها بعض الرجال و النساء في الأسواق قائلا إنه رأى بعينه شابا يضع ورقة تحمل رقم هاتفه في حقيبة امرأة تمشي مع والدها، "لولا أن ألقت الهيئة القبض عليه" ،موضحا أن ذلك وهي مع محرمها فكيف إن كانت لوحدها أو مع رفيقات لها من النساء.
وقال إن بعضا من النساء أحطن ببائع في أحد المحال ما لفت انتباه أحد رجال الهيئة فسحب البائع من بينهن "فلما نظر في جواله وجد 11 رقما لفتيات وبعد التحقيق تبين أن خمسا منهن نشأت بينه وبينهن علاقة وصلت لحد الزنا والعياذ بالله".

مبينا أن أحد الأزواج طالبه بغض بصره حينما ناصحه بشأن زوجته، "فقلت له وإن غضضت أنا بصري هل سيغض الشباب الذي يرتدي على الطريقة الغربية بصره". 

خلاف على كشف الوجه

من جهته قال الكاتب بجريدة الرياض يوسف أبا الخيل لـ"العربية.نت" إن هناك خلافاً على كشف الوجه، "ولكن الأقوى هو أن الوجه والكفين ليسا من الحجاب،"بدليل أن هناك أثرا عن ابن عباس صحيح جدا عندما نزل قوله تعالى"ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها" أفتى أن المقصود بـ"ما ظهر منها" الوجه والكفان"، وحديث ابن عباس الذي أتى به الشيخ الهبدان لم اسمع به من قبل لكن الأثر القوي الذي يتم تداوله ونعرفه جيدا أن ابن عباس حبر الأمة هو من أفتى بأن الزينة الظاهرة التي لا بد منها هي الوجه والكفان"واستشهد أبا الخيل بحديث الخثعمية التي قابلت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع، "كانت كاشفة وجهها وكان ابن عمه الفضل بن عباس ينظر إليها وكانت تنظر إليه وكان يصرف وجهه عنها، وفي بعض الروايات أنها كانت جميلة وابن عباس أيضا يروي قصة عن النساء حينما وعظهن الرسول لطلب الصدقة فقامت امرأة سفعاء الخدين إذا فوجوه النساء كانت مكشوفة".

وشدد أبا الخيل على أنه إن كان الوجه مباحا كشفه ،"فكيف يقول (لا تظهر النساء إلا عينا واحدة) وإن هناك نقابا شرعيا وان هناك نقابا غير شرعي" إن كان النقاب نفسه في الصحيح ليس واجبا وليس مطلوبا".

ووصف أبا الخيل في حديثه لـ"العربية.نت" دعوة الشيخ الهبدان بعدم خروج النساء إلى الأسواق دون محرم بـ"التفتيش عن ضمائر الناس"، رافضا التهمة المنسوبة لبعض النساء بأنهن لا يخرجن سوى للمغازلة "فهي مثل الرجل تماما فهو له نزعات وشهوات و لا نحكي عنه ولا نخاف عليه فكيف إذا نخاف على المرأة ولا نقول للرجل لا تخرج إلا للضرورة القصوى".

وقال أبا الخيل إن النساء كن يخرجن في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويذهبن للسوق و يتبضعن ويسافرن، "النساء والرجال كانوا يتوضأون من إناء واحد على عهد الرسول وهذا أعظم أنواع الاختلاط فغير صحيح أن مجرد خروج المرأة لوحدها فهي خارجة للتغزل". كما برر أبا الخيل وجود المحرم في عصر الرسول نظرا لطبيعة العهد العربي القديم "حيث إن المسافات كانت شاسعة وليس كالآن فهناك الطائرات والسيارات والشوارع الممتلئة بالناس".


"الوجه للمواجهة"

من جهتها فنّدت صاحبة صالون المها الأدبي مها فتيحي ،الخلاف على كشف الوجه بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق الوجه للمواجهة، وقالت لـ"العربية.نت"" حينما يقسم بشيء فهو جليل وعظيم عند الله ،"وجعلنا له عينين ولسانين وشفتين" فإذاً خلق الله الوجه للمواجهة ومن لا يستطيع أن يواجه الناس ويعرف كيف تكون المحكات الإيمانية في المواجهة فقد نتساءل عن مدى ممارسته الإيمانية لان الإيمان يتطلب أن تكون هناك مخالطة وتواصل وتعارف مع الناس كما تحدده الأخلاقيات التي أستطيع أن ابرز من خلالها الإيمان فان كانت المرأة في معزل فليس هناك ممارسة للإيمان ".

وطالبت فتيحي الشيخ الهبدان أن يقوم بــ"توسيع" آفاقه الشرعية،"فليسأل الشيخين عائض القرني وسلمان العودة وكيف تغيرا بعد أن اتسع أفقهما واستطاعا أن يريا العالم من خلال منظور أوسع".

وردت فتيحي على دعوة الشيخ الهبدان بعدم خروج المرأة من منزلها دون محرم قائلة ،"ما الذي يدعو النساء للخروج مع السائق هو عدم وجود الرجال في المنازل فهم إما يلعبون الورق وإما في أعمالهم أو مع أصدقائهم". 

وأبدت فتيحي استغرابها قائلة،"إن لم تخرج المرأة لقضاء احتياجاتها فكيف ستعيش هل من المطلوب من الرجل القيام بدوره وهي لا يطلب منها ذلك،؟ قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن لبدنك عليك حق وإن لأهلك عليك حق وإن لنفسك عليك حق "فأين الأهل من هذا الحق.. فلا يضعوا اللوم على المرأة وخروجها ويجب البحث فيما وراء هذا الخروج وهو وجود فراغ حقيقي داخل البيت".​*
*منقول عن دنيا الوطن*


----------



## Scofield (18 مارس 2009)

*امنعوا النقاب بحكم القانون، النقاب قبح لا فرض ولا فضل ولا واجب !!
إذا كان الناس ينامون وتحت وسادتهم فكرة تريحهم وهى أنهم فعلوا الصواب بينما هم على خطأ فواجب من يتنكرون في ملابس الدعاة إيقاظهم ولتصحيحها وليس السكوت عليها، أو استثمارها لجني الثروات!

بعد أن كشفت مجلة "فوربس" النقاب عن ثروات الدعاة الجدد أو "شيوخ آخر زمن"، أتابع الآن النقاشات والحوارات حول قضية استغلال الدين للإثراء والتربح. الأمر الذي استوقفني في هذه النقاشات هو تحويل الدعوة لسلعة استهلاكية ترضي المستهلك، وتجعله يلتف حول الفضائيات، فترتفع نسبة المشاهدة، وتزيد حصيلة الإعلانات، ليتقاسمها السادة أصحابها مع السادة الدعاة.. ومن هنا يبتعد الشيوخ التجار عن القضايا التي يمكن أن تفقدهم قطاعات من المشاهدين أو المعلنين قد لا يرضون عن تصديهم لهذه القضايا، أو قول كلمة حق فيها كما جاء في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم. ومن هنا كانت دعوتهم انتقائية استهلاكية!

ولأن من هذه القضايا التي يتحاشى الخوض فيها هؤلاء المدعون قضية النقاب، لأنهم يعرفون مصير من يتعرض لها، ولو كانوا دعاة بحق لتصدوا لها، ولكن للفضائيات التي تدر عليهم الملايين أحكام، ولمشاهديها مواقف لا يجب المساس بها ولا عزاء للعلم والدين والنصوص والأحاديث. ومن هنا جاءت دعوتهم كالخوص الكسير، ويصدق عليها قول الشاعر: إذا الورود خلت من طيب نفحتها فلا تزاحم بها في الأرض بستاناً.

عندما خلق الله الإنسان، كان عز شأنه يعلم كل ما سيحدث له مستقبلاً على الأرض. و عندما أراد الله عز وجل أن يرسم صورة المرأة المسلمة، التي يريدها عيها اختار لها "الحجاب"، الذي لا يظهر منه سوى الوجه والكفين.

وعندما يأتي المولى عز وجل و يمسك بريشة آلهية ويرسم صورة لما يجب أن ترتديه المرأة المسلمة، فليس من حق أحد أياً كان، حتى لو كان نبياً مرسلاً، وليس فقيهاً مغيباً، أو داعية رقيعاً، أو رجلاً شرقياً مريضاً عديم الثقة في نفسه ومن ثم في امرأته، أو أياً من كان ليمسك بريشته هو و ييضيف للصورة التي رسمها الله، مبرراً ذلك بأن وجه المرأة عورة، أو أن الزمن تغير، وأننا نعيش زمن الفتنة، وكأن الله جل شأنه لم يكن يعرف ماذا ينتظر عباده على الأرض.

ولم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد، فقد راح المغيبون منا من "ترزية الدين" يعيدون تأويل وتفسير النصوص القرآنية على هواهم لكي يفصلونها على مقاس عقولهم المريضة، وبحيث يلبسونها أفكارهم الزائفة، لينتهوا بنا لما لم ينزل الله به من سلطان.

وعندما وجدوا أن ادعاءاتهم الزائفة بأن النقاب "فرض" انكشفت بعد تصدي علماء حقيقيين لم يغيبوا عقولهم، ولم يرضوا عن تحرف دينهم، فأثبتوا أن النصوص لم تذكر إلا الحجاب، راحوا يدعون بأن النقاب "واجب" رغم أنه لا يمكن أن يكون كذلك لأنه ضربة للمجتمع الإسلامي في مقتل، لأنه إخفاء متعمد للشخصية، يمكن أن تتستر خلفه الجريمة، أو تضيح معه الحقوق.

ولأنهم يصرون على ضلالهم، ونشر أكاذيبهم راحوا يقولون – تحت شعورهم بالخزي من إدعاءاتهم المفضوحة بأن النقاب فرض أو واجب "– راحوا يقولون إن النقاب "فضل".. أي سفه هذا.. هل يعقل أن تكون المرأة المسلمة زوجتك أو زوجتى، أمك أو أمي، التي التزمت بما أمرها الله به في محكم آياته، وارتدت الحجاب الذي أراده لها.. هل يعقل أن تكون أقل فضلاً من تلك التي حرفت الآيات، وزايدت على شرع الله، وشوهت صورة إلهية!! 

ومن هنا وبعد أن أصبح النقاب من وجهة نظري مظهراً قبيحاً للمرأة في عالمنا العربي، وخرقاً واضحاً ً لشرع الله، وخروجاً صارخاً على حق الجماعة بإخفائه المتعمد للشخصية، لا بد من سن قانون جديد يحرم ارتداء النقاب، حماية للمجتمع، وضماناً لأمنه، والنصوص الدينية واضحة هنا ولا أقول تجيز أو تبيح هذا، و لكن أؤكد أنها تحتم ذلك، ومن لا يفعل فهو آثم قلبه.

الحكمة الإلهية أيها السادة من كشف وجه المرأة هى احترام حق المرأة في ألا تفنى هويتها، وحق المجتمع في أن يتعرف على أفراده لضمان أمنه واستقراره.

الحكمة الإلهية أيها السادة من كشف وجه المرأة هى حتى إذا سارت إلى معصية عُرِفَتْ، وإذا وسوس لها الشيطان لكي تسير إلى عصية ردعها هذا الوجه المكشوف، حيث ستخشى افتضاح أمرها.

الحكمة الإلهية من كشف وجه المرأة هي المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة من حيث التعامل مع المجتمع بشخصيته وهويته كحق أصيل له، وكحق أصيل للمجتمع. وأسأل من يدعون بأن وجه المرأة عورة.. ألا يمكن اعتبار وجه الرجل الجميل – حسب تأويلكم – عورة ومن ثم ننقبه؟!

سؤال آخر: ماذا عن النقاب الذي نراه في بعض الدول، ولا تظهر منه إلا عيناً واحدة.. أليس الأفضل أن تغطي العين الأخرى ويسحبها ولي أمرها من يدها كالبهيمة على الطريق؟!

الحكمة الإلهية من كشف وجه المرأة هي حماية المرأة من السقوط، وحماية الرجل بجعل امرأته بكشف وجهها تُعرَفْ إذا ذلت، أو تفكر ألف مرة قبل أن تذل، وفي ذلك هدية له من المولى عز وجل، ولكنه بتحريفه للنصوص، وبغبائه، وضيق أفقه، وعدم ثقته في نفسه، وتقسيمه للمرأة قسمين "إما داعرة أو مغلفة كأي سلعة"، وعدم اعترافه بـ "المرأة العقل و الضمير" رفض الهدية، وتواطأ ضد مصلحته ومصلحة مجتمعه*


----------

